# ''Official'' Webcam thread



## Montoya1

Seems the cam is more reliable now, so maybe we should have one place to post pictures and thoughts on those pictures.
How do I get a mod to sticky this?


----------



## dlw

*Interesting Bodies*

Cool, an H2.......X-Traction? And is that the nose of a Lambourghini (sp?)? Also beside the wagon, is that a Monte Carlo?


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## ParkRNDL

*What this thread needs...*

is a link to the Webcam page, or at least the AW home page. Does this work?

http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/ptpl.index.php?PageT=WebCams&act=Empty

If not, navigate there from here:

http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/

--rick


----------



## Montoya1

whilst links are better than nothing, I think screen grabs are better.

The trouble with navigating is you will only see the latest image and no archive will be built.


----------



## lenny

Oh boy, oh boy!!! Hurry up!!!! He put the camera on a Nomad and a Charger! Or is that the back end of a Corvair??? Maybe those were the test shots he had done when he did the cars for JL, huh???

Is that a Firebird in the back?? Oooohhh!!! Maybe he'll do a Smokey & the Bandit series!! Regular, dirty and real dirty, with Sally in the back seat!!!! Hurry!! Before he turns the lights off!!!!!


----------



## dlw

Ok, it's a Roadrunner beside the Nomad wagon, and a Daytona in back of the Roadrunner. I'm guessing these are test shots from the JL days (except for the H2).


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## lenny

dlw said:


> Ok, it's a Roadrunner beside the Nomad wagon, and a Daytona in back of the Roadrunner. I'm guessing these are test shots from the JL days (except for the H2).


The H2 has been out awhile. Maybe that's also a JL (or RC2) test shot.

So we've seen a shot of drawings from a catalog page, and 2 shots of probable JL prototypes...


----------



## rodstrguy

I'm digging the '55 Nomad, now all we would need is a '57 Bel Air and maybe a '56 too.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## wheelszk

Looks more like a GT 40.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Now... is that Roadrunner a clone of the AFX NASCAR racer, or is it a street model?

--rick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

Ohhhhhh.....Is that a Ford GT I see in the pic two posts up from mine?????

I hope so!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## AMX

If it is I hope it has more accurate lines and curves and bulges,

The Aurora one was kind flat....looked too frisbee like.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

AMX said:


> If it is I hope it has more accurate lines and curves and bulges,
> 
> The Aurora one was kind flat....looked too frisbee like.


I agree with you on the Aurora one.But I think this is the NEW Ford GT.Ford lost the rights or something or other to call the new one a "GT 40".

I know Johnny Lightning did it in their diecast line,and they did a nice job with it.



Mike


----------



## AfxToo

I have to say, that web cam is pretty boring and needs to be spiced up a bit. Tom should consider getting a rotating display turntable to place the sneak preview items on. That way we can see them from different angles throughout the day. Something like one of the larger units at the bottom of this site or several of the smaller ones: http://www.ornament-trees.com/rotating_lighted_display.htm would work well. While we're at it, how about some party lighting effects that cast different colors on otherwise bland off-white resin. Maybe an inexpensive light sequencer: http://www.coolstuffcheap.com/ch-155-color-bank-disco-light.html . Would it be asking too much to have a little sound? Maybe Michael Buffer is available for some voice over work.


----------



## roadrner

ParkRNDL said:


> Now... is that Roadrunner a clone of the AFX NASCAR racer, or is it a street model?
> 
> --rick


Looks dead on like the ACME stocker from the PM days so far. Maybe it's been downsized to make a TJet version.  rr


----------



## FullyLoaded

Maybe you were thinking of a diecast H2 Hummer but that looks to be a slot car one which isn't released yet. Seems to be a 1970 Monte Carlo in the back of that and a current Lamborghini nose sticking out there. The other webcam screen shots show what looks to me to be "Tyco" style slot car bodies such as the 1955-1956 Nomad, a 1977-1978 Firebird Trains Am behind that, the 1971 Plymouth (possibly a Tyco copy?) doesn't look to me to be a Road Runner ACME Stocker since it has a different style hood (look closely) and maybe these will be for the AFX style X-Traction chassis unless a new line is in the works (Tyco)? Also, that nose of the Lamborghini could be a Ford GT as shown in the other picture of the rear of the 1971 Plymouth.

These are all very interesting test shots...:thumbsup:


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs

Tom....still waiting on some pictures of the new Bronco.


----------



## dlw

*Nice*

70's Firebird......cool. Love the Blazin Brakes 'bird  .


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## 1976Cordoba

chriscobbs said:


>


 These look like Johnny Lightning resin mock-ups or something.



















'doba


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## FullyLoaded

The 1977 Firebird from the webcam with the specific close-up shot of the T-top roof as shown tells me that it will be a 1977 model with a T-top roof and the T-tops removed or tinted? AFX had a 1979 Firebird Trans Am and looks like Tom will be doing a 1977, possibly a Smokey and the Bandit T/A?


----------



## ParkRNDL

Yeah, looking at the nose, that ISN'T the Blazin' Brakes 'bird... the one on the webcam has the earlier style nose. Man, if Bandit's Trans Am is in the works, then Snowman's rig can't be far behind... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy

i'm wondering if that nomad is a tjet version. WOW, I could see it now, more master cases.


----------



## BRPHO

*Having problems seeing webcam at autoworld today...*

Anyone having problems signing in to see the webcam at autoworld today?

I sign in with password but the same sign in page just keeps coming up with no webcam picture?

Are we locked out from seeing the webcam due to website upgrading going on?

Just curious to see if anyone else was able to log in and see the webcam today.....

Thanks!

Wayne


----------



## noddaz

I can't get in right now..
But no biggie...
I am sure AW is doing all sorts of updates to that site.
There are several links that do not do anything at this time...


----------



## BRPHO

Hey Noddaz!

Thanks!

I thought it was just my end not being able to get in......

I think they are updating the website because I haven't been able to get into the shop or webcam area all day......

Wayne


----------



## AfxToo

I suspect they are busy setting up the turntables and mood lighting effects... :tongue:


----------



## buzzinhornet

BRPHO said:


> Anyone having problems signing in to see the webcam at autoworld today?
> 
> I sign in with password but the same sign in page just keeps coming up with no webcam picture?
> 
> Are we locked out from seeing the webcam due to website upgrading going on?
> 
> Just curious to see if anyone else was able to log in and see the webcam today.....
> 
> Thanks! Wayne


Every time I've tried the webcam the above has happened. Bad timing? I've tried joined the club a few times but when I hit "submit" nothing happens. Did anyone ever get a auto response saying "you are now a member" or anything? Grrrr... 

GP


----------



## jack0fall

buzzinhornet said:


> Every time I've tried the webcam the above has happened. Bad timing? I've tried joined the club a few times but when I hit "submit" nothing happens. Did anyone ever get a auto response saying "you are now a member" or anything? Grrrr...
> 
> GP


Buzz, same thing happened to me when I signed up. Tried to sign up again a few days later only to have the site tell me that my username was already being used... There was a post on one of the DL's that someone actually got an e-mail acknowledging his registration. So that is a good sign that there is work going on at the site... 

Jeff


----------



## chriscobbs

They sure like this Firebird.


----------



## dlw

Webcam still not working.......I like the Firebird, too. Seems there's a few bodies that are kept secret (which is fine by me), just means more new cars on the way. 
About the club: If you registered with the AW Club, then you're in. Your email address is on file. I thought it wasn't working, so I re-registered. After submitting the form, I got a screen saying 'this email address has already been registered'.

I wonder what the first club car will be???


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## dlw

*Problem With AW Site?*

I can't see the cam. After I enter my email and password, the webcam doesn't come on.......it just stays with the login screen.


----------



## BRS Hobbies

The same thing happened to me. But I can get it to work if I use the verify link from the e-mail that you get when you first sign up.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## buzzinhornet

BRS Hobbies said:


> The same thing happened to me. But I can get it to work if I use the verify link from the e-mail that you get when you first sign up.
> 
> Best regards,
> Brian


I never got a "verify link"... 

GP


----------



## BRS Hobbies

I got an e-mail titled "Club Member email verification" shortly after signing up at the AutoWorld site. Then when you open the e-mail, there is a link that takes you to a different log in page. After I log in, I can see the web cam page. You might want to check your spam box for the e-mail or try registering again.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## dlw

If was sent to my spam box, it was moost likely erased. Any chance you remember the url?


----------



## AfxToo

A GT40 for the XT chassis would be a smash hit.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

AfxToo said:


> A GT40 for the XT chassis would be a smash hit.


That or a Ford GT like the one in the webcam pic.

Mike


----------



## AfxToo

I can live with that too! I hope it's XT size. It's close enough to give my Chaparral 2D some competition. Now all we need are a Porsche 906, Ferrari 275 GTB, and an Alpine A210 to form a vintage Le Mans field.


----------



## okracer

now thats what im talking bout baby lol


----------



## AMX

> I can't see the cam. After I enter my email and password, the webcam doesn't come on.......it just stays with the login screen



Is it a Java applet problem??


----------



## tjetken

AMX said:


> Is it a Java applet problem??


 When you click on "Enter the site", the following error occurs.
Error: document.getElementById("Email") has no properties
Line: 80

Using this URL to go directly to the web cam shot doesn't require a signon.
http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/camshots/camshot.jpg


----------



## Montoya1




----------



## Marty

dlw said:


> I can't see the cam. After I enter my email and password, the webcam doesn't come on.......it just stays with the login screen.


Me too.

Marty


----------



## Montoya1

The direct link above works a charm...


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## FullyLoaded

There's the Bandit now we need the Snowman!

"East bound and down, loaded up and truckin'
We gonna do what they say can't be done
We've got a long way to go and a short time to get there
I'm east bound, just watch ol' 'Bandit' run

Keep your foot hard on the pedal
Son, never mind them brakes
Let it all hang out 'cause we got a run to make
The boys are thirsty in Atlanta and there's beer in Texarcana
And we'll bring it back no matter what it takes"


----------



## noddaz

*My poor wallet*

When all these test shots hit the market at once my poor wallet is going to take a beating... :freak:


----------



## Montoya1




----------



## Montoya1




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## Montoya1

chriscobbs said:


>


----------



## chriscobbs

Montoya1 said:


>


Do you have the smaller version of this?


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## Montoya1

chriscobbs said:


> Do you have the smaller version of this?


Yeah, been experimenting with resizing but sometimes the results are not worth it.
Clearly Tom has the setting for the actual cam quite high but not for the transfer to the webpage...


----------



## Montoya1

chriscobbs said:


>



what are they?
Regds - Deane (UK)


----------



## BRPHO

Repop of aurora cougar and avanti correct?

The vette in middle is something new?

All will fit on t-jet type chassis I understand if I am correct.........

Wayne


----------



## Montoya1




----------



## chriscobbs

Montoya1 said:


> Yeah, been experimenting with resizing but sometimes the results are not worth it.
> Clearly Tom has the setting for the actual cam quite high but not for the transfer to the webpage...


Can you post the smaller version?

Thanks


----------



## Montoya1

You already did?:

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e25/chriscobbs/AW/20060809131127.jpg


----------



## chriscobbs

Montoya1 said:


> You already did?:
> 
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e25/chriscobbs/AW/20060809131127.jpg


I'm looking for the smaller version of this, where the bodies looks to be translucent.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Notice that the Mclaren XLR is probably going to be done in the very rare color scheme as well the others possibly.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## Montoya1

chriscobbs said:


> I'm looking for the smaller version of this, where the bodies looks to be translucent.


here you go


----------



## chriscobbs

Montoya1 said:


> here you go


Thanks.


----------



## Piz

The cars look great ! I really like the green and white Camaro and the Blue charger ! 
On that note. Tom Please don't do anymore exact original AFX paint schemes . For one thing there weren't many original paint jobs that looked very good anyway , and secondly even the ones that did look good I am just plain tired of looking at ( I think every long time AFX collector would agree at this point )


----------



## buzzinhornet

The cars look good. I wonder if the "translucent" ones will be deluxe pit kit cars. 

GP


----------



## tlowe

Enjoying the show guys? I am not putting anything in front of the camera that has anything to do with Johnny Lightning.....focusing on the present not the past!!!! So far you have seen mockups and test shots of X-Traction cars and Thunderjets. The clear cars will be sold exclusively to club members via the website. They will be called "First Laps".....500 each will be made. I think you will dig them.


----------



## chriscobbs

tlowe said:


> Enjoying the show guys? I am not putting anything in front of the camera that has anything to do with Johnny Lightning.....focusing on the present not the past!!!! So far you have seen mockups and test shots of X-Traction cars and Thunderjets. The clear cars will be sold exclusively to club members via the website. They will be called "First Laps".....500 each will be made. I think you will dig them.


Definitely enjoying all of the pictures, we all appreciate it greatly. Thanks for clarifying the versions shown so far. Can't wait to order the Bronco First Lap. When do you expect to put them up for sale?


----------



## roadrner

Tom,
Thanks! Love those new XTracs. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03

Three months ago I was well settled into my 1/43rds and decided to get rid of almost all my HO stuff, now I'm having second thoughts again. I have no regrets about HO stuff I have sold, I just want the stuff I am seeing now. Great job so far Tom. Thanks.


----------



## Marty

tlowe said:


> The clear cars will be sold exclusively to club members via the website. They will be called "First Laps".....500 each will be made. I think you will dig them.


Put my name on the list for one of each!!!!

Thanks Tom!

Marty


----------



## sethndaddy

Awesome "clear" cars, I'll have to throw a white thunder chassis under them. I am glad to see the color differences on the other cars too.


----------



## Omega

All I can say is, it is a good time to be back into slots.  

Dave


----------



## dlw

*Nice!*

Here, here.....Love the new XT's. Also thanks for fixing the site 'problem', can see the cam fine now. 

I'd get a set of the clear First Lap Cars, too.

P.S. The McClaren is a lighter shade of orange than the original, so there should be no problem weeding out any shysters trying to pass one off.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## tlowe

Should be up on the site in about 60 days. As soon as I have packaged samples (unique clam packs and I think a AW patch will be included) I will put them on the web cam. Price has not been set yet. Given they are LE of 500 each what do you think is a fair price? In the beginning they will be sold in sets of 6. If after 60 days or so I have any left over I will sell them individually. I know you want the cost to be very low but they are expensive to make....so what do you think is a FAIR price?


----------



## videojimmy

Do we really need another Nomad? If it's not any different from JL's or Tomy's...what's the point?

Plus, it might be nice if the colors of some these were different from the most common ones found, like the Red Bronco for instance... since the red broncos are the most common, why not make then in Blue instead, since those are harder to find? 

just a thought


----------



## Montoya1

chriscobbs said:


>


Tom/Guys,

What is the car in the middle?


----------



## scooter72167

Tom/Guys,

What is the car in the middle?[/QUOTE]


It looks like the Tyco Chaparral 2E.

Those front fender flairs were not on the real car.

real car 
Evan


----------



## coach61

Montoya1 said:


> Tom/Guys,
> 
> What is the car in the middle?



Thats a Chapperal tsk tsk dean....you should have known that great built in Texas Car!!!


Dave (Texandian)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1

coach61 said:


> Thats a Chapperal tsk tsk dean....you should have known that great built in Texas Car!!!
> 
> 
> Dave (Texandian)
> 
> :thumbsup:


You forget, I'm in the UK. We think this is a good car:










Plus my age and tastes mean I'm pretty ignorant about a lot of racing cars....


----------



## ParkRNDL

hey Deane, I have the Lesney Matchbox of that Cortina! Metallic lime green with red interior... ewwwww...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hehehehehe. Wasn't that Chappy done as a Tycopro? One of Bob Hardin's Slot Car Thrillustrations has it squaring off against an Aurora Chappy...

http://www.slotcarthrillart.com/thrill06.htm

I was trying to get 2C and 2E and 2F square in my mind, and I found this...

http://www.the-blueprints.com/index.php?blueprints/cars/chaparral/

Am I crazy, or are they BOTH shown there as 2Fs?

--rick


----------



## Rickc

I am hoping to see a Nomad for tjet.
and the clear bodies need blue lights...


----------



## Montoya1

Tom - are you ''re-popping'' an old Tyco chassis for that 2E?


----------



## FullyLoaded

I knew it! Sooner or later the Tyco cars would get repopped in a line - "Does a happy dance!!!", looks like the Pinto and Vega Funny Cars along with the Chappy 2G - WOOWOO! Wonder if it will be an HP2 Curve Hugger as pictured above?

:thumbsup:


----------



## RacerDave

I like the new x-tracs Tom. Nice choices on the body styles. I will be buying me some of those for sure.


----------



## sethndaddy

Would Be Cool To Copy Some Of Tycos Old Bodies, But I Wouldn't Bother With A Remake Of Their Old Chassis. Yuck.
Just My 2 Cents


----------



## Marty

tlowe said:


> Should be up on the site in about 60 days. As soon as I have packaged samples (unique clam packs and I think a AW patch will be included) I will put them on the web cam. Price has not been set yet. Given they are LE of 500 each what do you think is a fair price? In the beginning they will be sold in sets of 6. If after 60 days or so I have any left over I will sell them individually. I know you want the cost to be very low but they are expensive to make....so what do you think is a FAIR price?


The club cars from PM were $20.00. To me that seemed fair.

Marty


----------



## noddaz

*I agree with Sethdaddy!!!*



sethndaddy said:


> Would Be Cool To Copy Some Of Tycos Old Bodies, But I Wouldn't Bother With A Remake Of Their Old Chassis. Yuck.
> Just My 2 Cents


The can motor was ok, but the rest of the chassis leaves a lot to be desired...
Sounds like time for a new design for the old Tyco style bodies...
Or is there a re-pop Tyco Pro in the works?
Naw... Couldn't be...


----------



## FullyLoaded

The main problem with the Tyco Pro and Tyco Pro 2 is the easily breakage of the lead wires from the motor to the swivel pickup shoe assembly. I don't know if AW would be able to do a 440X2 style chassis as Mattel (Tyco) is still producing the same design under their current HO slot cars. A Curve Hugger or the HP2 variant while not the best handling does handle better than a cheap HP7 and I think it would fit more in the line of mid-70s repops? Remember we want something that is serviceable and close to the speed of the X-Tractions.


----------



## ParkRNDL

FullyLoaded said:


> The main problem with the Tyco Pro and Tyco Pro 2 is the easily breakage of the lead wires from the motor to the swivel pickup shoe assembly. I don't know if AW would be able to do a 440X2 style chassis as Mattel (Tyco) is still producing the same design under their current HO slot cars. A Curve Hugger or the HP2 variant while not the best handling does handle better than a cheap HP7 and I think it would fit more in the line of mid-70s repops? Remember we want something that is serviceable and close to the speed of the X-Tractions.


Yeah, what he said. My favorite old Tycos to run are the Curvehuggers/HP2s. Just a little slide...

--rick


----------



## SCJ

noddaz said:


> The can motor was ok, but the rest of the chassis leaves a lot to be desired...
> Sounds like time for a new design for the old Tyco style bodies...
> Or is there a re-pop Tyco Pro in the works?
> Naw... Couldn't be...


Agreed! So, why not just make the Tyco bodies fit an XTraction chassis? This can easily be accomplished in China during the manufacturing process.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vaBcHRog

I think that is what Tom is doing if you take a TYCO Pro Chaooaral 2E and hold it up to an XT chassis it will fit if it has the ptoper body mounts. I hope he make the Porsce 908 Short nose too 

Roger Corrie


----------



## dlw

*Tyco Bods in XT's*

Hmmmm......So Tom has access to some Tyco bodies. How about bringing the Chapperal 2J (the worlds fastest vacuum cleaner), and the Gremlin to the XT lineup.


----------



## Montoya1

dlw said:


> Hmmmm......So Tom has access to some Tyco bodies. How about bringing the Chapperal 2J (the worlds fastest vacuum cleaner), and the Gremlin to the XT lineup.


The 2J! Gotta love it.










and also its bastard offspring:










How 'bout dat for a slot car!!


----------



## BRPHO

If Tom is going to "repop" old tyco pro cars then I would like to see him reproduce the British flag Lola and its racing competitor the black with red stripes #8 McClaren also......

Please, Please, Please Tom???????

Thanks!!!!!!

Wayne


----------



## BRPHO

How about producing an early '70s Firebird Trans Am also for racing in the vintage Trans Am racing class?????

It would look great racing against the early '70s Camaro that is being reproduced of the old AFX car........

Wayne


----------



## pickeringtondad

*Price of members only set?*

I feel a fair retail on a set of six special edition cars is around $150.00 (shipping included). 

Pickeringtondad


----------



## Montoya1

pickeringtondad said:


> I feel a fair retail on a set of six special edition cars is around $150.00 (shipping included).
> 
> Pickeringtondad


Yeah, something like 27.99 per car would give $168 so anywhere between 150 and 170 would be the ticket...


----------



## wheelszk

*first laps*



tlowe said:


> The clear cars will be sold exclusively to club members via the website. They will be called "First Laps".....500 each will be made. I think you will dig them.



Hey Tom, 
May I suggest 1 car, or 1 set, per person so we can all have a chance to get them. :thumbsup:


----------



## BRPHO

Question?????

Why would you guys be willing to pay that much more for a car when most xtractions and t-jets sell for around $15?

What is that much more special about them to justify them being almost double the cost?

Just because they are clear?

Does it cost that much more to manufacture a clear body?

A lot of your resins start off clear to begin with.....

Your getting the same chassis and body as a regular car other than being clear is it? Different packaging maybe?

I can see if you were getting a double car pack much like tyco does with their nascar 2 packs for the price but come on that much for one car?

I can get 2 new tycos or lifelikes for that price.......

I can see maybe $5 more than a standard car or give the limited edition car in a 2 pack with a like standard edition car if your going to ask that price for it.......

I go to the slot shows in my area and see tables full of standard xtraction and t-jet cars selling anywhere from $6-$10 a piece new.

So many dealers have them after the initial "buzz of newness wears off" that they basically mark them down and give them away.

Will this happen to the limited edition cars too once they are no longer the latest and greatest?

I don't see what makes these supposed cars any more special than a standard car?

I don't mean to piss off or offend anyone here but I don't like giving my money away foolishly for my hobby either just because it says limited edition and commands more money..........

Wayne


----------



## Rickc

It is sort of like an old manager of mine used to tell customers that complained about "high" support contract costs. If they don't make a buck here and there, they will go out of business, then where will you go for the product? 15 - 25 clams for an occasional special offering with the assumption that AW makes enough to want to stay in business sounds ok with me.


----------



## rodstrguy

I, like Wayne would probably pay a few to $5 more for a special car, a six car set for $125 would not be much of a hardship to me. Much more and I would have to question the pricing and if I'd be willing to go that high for a car or cars I would not race...


----------



## noddaz

*Collector cars...*



BRPHO said:


> Question?????
> 
> Wayne


Wayne, these types of cars are not meant for the "average" racer...
Like you I look at the given price and say "I can buy two regular cars or one of those... Give me the two." Or "Why is that $5 more?"
These cars are meant for the collectors that will fork over the bucks to have "special" cars... In complete sets of course. It is what makes that part of the hobby continue.
That being said, I might spring for one or two if it strikes my fancy... :lol:


----------



## FullyLoaded

The "clear cars" will be geared towards collectors as I remember reading years back on when a company was doing 1/25 stock car model kits. They explained a bit on the process of choosing different types of plastic to create the solid parts and the clear parts. The clear plastic is made out of a different material to get the clear look and isn't as flexible as the other plastic.

This means that you aren't actually supposed to race one of these "clear cars" since an accident like flying off the track table onto a hard floor or into the wall would possibly break or crack the plastic. There goes your higher priced car.


----------



## pickeringtondad

*IIRC - Members only cars sold on the Johnny Lightning club site for $20.00 per car.*

Materials and costs have increased, hence my suggestion of a set at of six cars for $150.00 or $25.00 a car. For a point of reference - Dash Motor Sports recently sold his White Lightning Speed Racer cars for $44.99 (I believe they were limited to 300 of each of each car.) and he sold out pretty quickly. 

I realize that we all want a good deal, but to be fair to Tom and his business, (he will have to pay extra storage fees, shipping fees have increased because the cost of fuel, someone will have to "handle the items" etc...)bottom line is a limited edition premium car at a premium cost. Look at the current Xtraction Mopar White Lightning cars which have been selling for anywhere between $45.00 and $125.00 per car on ebay which indicates that the market will support higher prices. 

Pickeringtondad


----------



## lenny

FullyLoaded said:


> ... The clear plastic is made out of a different material to get the clear look and isn't as flexible as the other plastic.
> 
> This means that you aren't actually supposed to race one of these "clear cars" since an accident like flying off the track table onto a hard floor or into the wall would possibly break or crack the plastic. There goes your higher priced car.


 It all depends... If the clear plastic is acrylic, then they will break easily. In fact an acrylic body will crack just by flexing the body over the mounts of a Magnatraction car, or trying to put a screw into a T-Jet post. We (Dash Motorsports) make all of our clear bodies out of clear ABS, which isn't as clear as acrylic, but is as durable as regular ABS, which is what the painted bodies are made of...

Maybe Tom can shed some light on what his First Lap cars are made of.

Dan


----------



## lenny

nevermind...


----------



## Rickc

I am not a cheerleader for anyone here particularly. I am glad Tom and co. have opted to do what he/they are doing. I would like to bring up something to consider. Nobody has ever erected a monument to "The Critic".
And in an unrelated topic, but one on the tip of my tongue, Dr. Pepper and root beer jelly bellies do not mix.


----------



## lenny

pickeringtondad said:


> ...Dash Motor Sports recently sold his White Lightning Speed Racer cars for $44.99 (I believe they were limited to 300 of each of each car.) and he sold out pretty quickly.
> Pickeringtondad


 We also sold a set of 4 cars which included a regular Mach V and Shooting Star and the White Thunder versions of each for $99.99. Considering that the regular cars are priced at $15/ea, that means the White Thunders were actually discounted to $35/ea. 

Dan


----------



## lenny

Rickc said:


> I would like to bring up something to consider. Nobody has ever erected a monument to "The Critic".


 
But he did have his own TV series which was actually quite funny...



Rickc said:


> And in an unrelated topic, but one on the tip of my tongue, Dr. Pepper and root beer jelly bellies do not mix.


 Neither does chocolate chip cookies and beer...


----------



## pickeringtondad

*Hey Dan at Dash Motor Sports*

Point is you charged a premium for these cars as they were $35.00 or $44.99 and sold regularly for 14.99. What I hear you saying is based on your experience Tom should charge anywhere from $35.00 to 45.00 per car for a limited edition production? (like your Speed Racer White Lightnings) 

Wow that would be $210.00 for a set of six cars. 

Picktown.


----------



## lenny

pickeringtondad said:


> What I hear you saying is based on your experience Tom should charge anywhere from $35.00 to 45.00 per car for a limited edition production?


 No, you 'heard' what you wanted to hear. I didn't say anything about what Tom should charge for a car that has almost twice the production of the Speed Racer WT's.

What I was stating is that I also offered even a cheaper way to get the WT's than the individual car price of $45 you quoted. 

Dan


----------



## AMX

If this is a fantasy thread then how about this....

Make all the bodies that Jason Boye makes like the real looking Cobras, and the the Ferrari P3s and the late 60s-early 70s Lolas, Maclarens, Ford Marks, and all the rest of the great vintage race cars.

People pay over 150-200 bucks for those bodies and beg for more...should be a decent market there.

I have a 1957 Testerossa he made and I think it is way out of scale....nice little details, but way out of scale. I think people have paid 200 for them painted before.


----------



## pickeringtondad

*Dan*

Thanks for the correction - your right. I did read it a way that I thought you were saying that Tom should follow your successful sales model. For what it's worth - I did pick up the Speed racer set for $99.00 from Dash as well as some of the Roadsters. (thanks for producing them) 

Now what I haven't seen is much in the way of answers to Toms question about a fair price for 500 limited edition sets of six cars. My thought was $150.00 shipped. 

Dan, being that you have expertise in the area of selling a limited edition set and you have oversaw a successful run of Limited Edition cars. In your professional opion is that number I provided too high or too low?

Pickeringtondad


----------



## lenny

pickeringtondad said:


> Thanks for the correction - your right. I did read it a way that I thought you were saying that Tom should follow your successful sales model. For what it's worth - I did pick up the Speed racer set for $99.00 from Dash as well as some of the Roadsters. (thanks for producing them)
> 
> Now what I haven't seen is much in the way of answers to Toms question about a fair price for 500 limited edition sets of six cars. My thought was $150.00 shipped.
> 
> Dan, being that you have expertise in the area of selling a limited edition set and you have oversaw a successful run of Limited Edition cars. In your professional opion is that number I provided too high or too low?
> 
> Pickeringtondad


In my opinion, I think $25 for a complete ready to run car limited to 500 pieces is a pretty good deal. If he could individually number them, that would be all the better...


----------



## AfxToo

Very interesting thread!

First of all, thanks Tom for putting the camera online and giving us a sneak peak at what's coming down the line. I still think some sort of turntable idea is needed to give us different viewing angles. No kidding.

I like the new mix of bodies. I think there's something in there for everyone even if one or two of the bodies may not be someone's favorite. The Mopars are right up there on my all time favorites list, although I hope we see a Super Bee version of the 71 Charger. That would absolutely rock. 

Something needs to be done about release packaging. The past two 6-car releases and earlier RC2/JL releases forced buyers seeking chase cars to purchase doubles. I realize the shipping packaging is currently limited but if there is a way to have the release set packaging match the number of unique cars in the release we'd all be happier. Maybe moving to 6-car inners would do the trick as long as each release had 6 new styles. The clam packs are more versatile for variable sized packaging. Oh, and I'd like to see twin packs for old/new combinations. For example, an '06 and '69 Father/Son Charger twin pack would be great.

Asking us to come up with a "fair price" for exclusive cars is a tough thing to do. Too tough. I think we all appreciate the great value that the regular AutoWorld products deliver for the price. But trying to put a price on a limited edition product is a dilemma. If we say they should be the same price as the regular product, does it mean we don't appreciated the exclusivity of the product? Hmmm. But then again, given a choice, why would we want to pay more if we don't have to? I would see a fair assessment of MSRP being one that is based on the difference in production volume versus the regular product. It need not be linear, but it should be a mathematical formula based on production volumes. The market will ultimately determine the street price, but starting with an MSRP price that is set based on a formula will have some logic behind it rather than just emotion behind it. Once these products get on E-Bay the MSRP will be meaningless anyway.

Another thing I'd like to see for the club is some sort of frequent buyer program targeted only at end consumers that are also in the club. Maybe you get so many points or coupons for every car you purchase. Maybe every car comes with a "title" or "pink slip" that is only accessible when the car is opened by the customer. These points/coupons would then be redeemable towards products or to gain access to even more exclusive products. I would want to exclude distributors and resellers from this program if at all possible. I have nothing at all against the many fine distributors in the AW channel, I just want to see the end customers getting a little something extra back for their purchases. I realize this introduces a level of complexity but I think it may inject a little added spice into the mix.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Did all the slot car fanatics looking at the webcam crash the server or does Tom need to get a better hosting company?  

_"Bandwidth Limit Exceeded_
_The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later. _
_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

_Apache/1.3.37 Server at __www.autoworldslotcars.com__ Port 80"_


----------



## lenny

FullyLoaded said:


> Did all the slot car fanatics looking at the webcam crash the server or does Tom need to get a better hosting company?
> 
> _"Bandwidth Limit Exceeded_
> _The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later. _


 Yes...


----------



## BKracer

SCJ said:


> Agreed! So, why not just make the Tyco bodies fit an XTraction chassis? This can easily be accomplished in China during the manufacturing process.
> 
> --------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


 lookey here!my fav.911 body on an x-trac.i'd love to give the chapperall bod the same treatment!


----------



## AfxToo

The last thing I would want to see is a repop of any Tyco chassis prior to the 440. The 440 was such a vast improvement over every Tyco chassis that came before it. Everything else should stay buried in the history books. No doubt that TycoPro wide bodies can be retooled to mount using AFX style mounting. 

The only cars that can't be done well on the XT platform are open wheeled F1/Indy style cars. If those become a priority then a narrower chassis is needed. It seems like there are a plethora of untapped areas outside of the F1/Indy style cars that remain ripe for new products. Conceding the F1/Indy car market to other manufacturers does not seem like something that will limit the success of the AW product line in any way.

I'd still like to see a super-stock "SS" version of the XT, with an 8-9 ohm winding wrapped around a high grade silicon steel tri or quad lamination, all factory balanced, trued, and epoxy coated. Couple that to hardened steel axles, deep dish wheels, silicone tires, and all mounted in a flaming red chassis molding that's unique to the SS line. If this is not hot enough, add an extreme-stock "XS" version that throws in a set of polymer magnets, Super II gearing, hollow stainless steel axles, and a 6 ohm version of the same arm, all in a flaming yellow version of the XT chassis. Now we're talking real muscle for those muscle car and hot rod bodies.


----------



## 22tall

For pricing of members carsI say add $5 to the MSRP of the regular cars.

I would love to see more classic Le Mans and Can Am cars as well as ones on the track today.

AFXtoo love the idea of the SS chassis with all the bells and whistles. Lots of good hop up ideas there. What do you think those would end up costing?

Also like the rewards program idea. Don't like the idea of having to open them to get to the "coupon". Here is an idea. A peel off sticker on the front outside with a claim number or whatever and in the same place inside another sticker to let someone know it has been removed. That would keep resellers from removing them unless they want to run themselves out of business for dishonesty. That would keep collectors of all levels and runners happy.


----------



## AfxToo

The sticker idea sounds like it might allow MIP collectors to keep their pride and joy in the sealed package. But it would be dicey in retail stores because stickers could be shoplifted by customers and store employees, leaving the store owner with "tainted" product. The main thing is to have a way to reward the end consumers. The "pink slip" idea sounds kind of intriguing to me because I open up everything I buy. But I also contend that for collectors, the value of leaving the pink slip in the sealed packaging adds more to its collector value than the incremental value of redeeming the slip towards a reward. 

I could see the XT-SS and/or XT-XS being quite a bit more expensive depending on volumes. But even 1.5X for the SS and 2X MSRP for the XS version would not deter me from buying all of these I could get my hands on. The white thunder program gets the attention of serious collectors due to novelty and limited production. An SS and/or XS program would have that and also deliver a better product to boot. How much more than a regular Corvette does a Callaway set you back? What was the premium for Yenkos?


----------



## okracer

the sticker idea would mean that the retailer would have to keep the cars in a case to keep people from stealing the tags off the cars


----------



## SwamperGene

wheelszk had it right, and there's no reason to make it difficult. It's already been stated that these cars will be available to members only, make it so a member can only ever buy one of any car, up to a set. $5 over SRP of the regular versions, seal the cubes with holographic tape. To police the deal, make it so anyone caught trying to PROFIT off of these cars or permanently loses their membership.


----------



## sethndaddy

I remember how the "special club members only" chrome red charger got dumped to dealers after awhile. it's cool that its available to non club members, but for those of us who thought it was cool to pay the premium price and have that "special" car, it sucked to see them all over the slot show for 10 bucks a pop afterwards.
MAKE IT FOR REAL, ONE CAR PER PERSON PER MEMBERSHIP.


----------



## BRPHO

Hey Guys!

A lot of good points of view from all of you regarding limited edition pricing....

I have to agree with SethnDaddy's last post regarding the red chrome charger for $10 at the shows after selling originally for around what, $50 I think?.......

I don't want to shell out a ton of extra money for a limited car just to find them being clearanced out 6 months later either.

I am all for Supporting Tom and all that he is doing for the HO hobby!

He should be able to make a profit so his business grows in the future to keep bringing us such great product!!!!

What he is doing by bringing out all these ho cars is why I left 1/32 and came back to ho in the first place.

1/32 was way to costly and parts were not easily accessible.

At the same time though the prices of the limited editions need to be priced realistically so the people who are supporting the business can afford them.

This is why I originally stated that I believe $5 more than a standard release would be fair for the limited editions.

I realize the white lightnings sell for much more at times but at the same time that is based on what the market will bear on ebay and such.......

I am a racer more than a collector so I will go for the standard cars more so than the limiteds since I run all my cars.

I just think in the end that the pricing should be realistic for the people who support the efforts in producing the limiteds because when all is said and done they are the ones buying the product keeping the company in business.

A happy medium needs to be found for the company and for your customers who support the business.

I think $5 more is a reasonable price for limiteds but then again I know what I am realistically willing to spend which is different for each of us.......

Just my 2 cents and Thank you all for all your responses to my post earlier up this thread.

You all have very valid points of view!

Wayne


----------



## vaBcHRog

AfxToo said:


> .
> 
> The only cars that can't be done well on the XT platform are open wheeled F1/Indy style cars. If those become a priority then a narrower chassis is needed. It seems like there are a plethora of untapped areas outside of the F1/Indy style cars that remain ripe for new products. Conceding the F1/Indy car market to other manufacturers does not seem like something that will limit the success of the AW product line in any way.


 How about making a XT version of the slimline. Could that be possible?

or

What if they made the XT chassis without the tab and either a front screw mount where it originally was or indents like the Tomy AFX?



AfxToo said:


> .
> I'd still like to see a super-stock "SS" version of the XT, with an 8-9 ohm winding wrapped around a high grade silicon steel tri or quad lamination, all factory balanced, trued, and epoxy coated. Couple that to hardened steel axles, deep dish wheels, silicone tires, and all mounted in a flaming red chassis molding that's unique to the SS line. If this is not hot enough, add an extreme-stock "XS" version that throws in a set of polymer magnets, Super II gearing, hollow stainless steel axles, and a 6 ohm version of the same arm, all in a flaming yellow version of the XT chassis. Now we're talking real muscle for those muscle car and hot rod bodies.


 Geat Idea I want some 

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog

I would not pay extra for a clear or chrome body. However I will pay top dollar for:

1. Realistic paint job of any car that actually raced. Any Vintage NASCAR or Sports Car I will buy. 

2. Dioramas with dercent figures and props. Anything that can be used to make our race tracks look better. 

3. Many of us will buy a car just for the WHEELS/Tires Make some of the good looking original wheels and put some white letter tires on them and I'll spend extra money everytime.


4. Also if AutoWorld start making decent decals like the original AutoWorld did and packaged them with the body it would bring out the wallet 


As for what is a good price $24.95 - $29.95 up to $49.95 for a dead on replica of a 1:1 race car with wheels and tires. Give me the same level of realism that the 1:32 folks get and I will pay and probably strta collecting again.


Roger Corrie


----------



## BRPHO

I agree with Roger's posting above in regards to what I would spend money on and what I wouldn't either.

Great suggestions there!

We need more scenery type items for Ho instead of having to convert ho rail road buildings all the time.......

I would like to see more realistic racing paint schemes in ho also.

I would like to see the standard t-jet and xtraction cars stay priced around the $15 mark though.....

I think anymore than that would be a bit much..... Not more than $20 tops....

I think currently the ho lifelike/tyco nascars and such are priced too high at singles for $25-$30 each....

For a few bucks more you can buy a 1/32 car with all the detail and lights too.......

Look at what you get as far as detail and paint schemes in diecasts these days with opening doors and hoods and such.

I can get very nicely detail 1/18 diecast car for under $20.

Granted it is no slot car but you get that much more detail and product for the price!

I know it would have to cost more to produce one of these 1/18 diecast cars than it does an ho slot car does it???

You are just getting more for your money in the diecast car for that price....

At some point the price of the ho car doesn't justify the purchase when you can get a nicely detail 1/32 car for a little bit more money.

I got out of 1/32 do to the availability/affordabilty and due to so much of the detail breaking every time you actually raced the car.

I realize that all of us are in this hobby for different reasons.

I guess their is a price range/niche that each of us would be comfortable with.

I myself am happy that Tom is reproducing a lot of the old afx/tyco pro cars!

I don't have to buy high priced beat up originals now when I can get brand new slightly different repops for around $15 each......

That is what makes me happy in the hobby!!!!!

Thanks Tom!

Wayne


----------



## AfxToo

I'm not a fan of the slimline, but perhaps with a few improvements to the brushes, magnets, and armature it could be improved. I love the open wheeled cars but the only really good ones ever done in large quantities are the Tycos and the Aurora G-Plus. The Tomy open wheeled cars are unimpressive because they only have 2 body styles, the one used on every SG+ and the one used on every Turbo/SRT. The possibilities for fendered cars have barely been tapped thus far. I'd rather see TransAm, rally, sports car, CanAm, LeMans, GTP, fairgrounds specials, dirt track, European cars, classic American non-muscle cars, pickups, panel trucks, chopped tops, low riders, etc. It's not like the only Fords ever made were Mustangs, T-Birds, or Fairlanes, but try finding anything other than those as a slot car. 

I'd be willing to concede the modern open wheeled race car market to Tomy, but a slim profile chassis WOULD open up other possibilities like very early roadsters, ultralow GTPs, accurate Legends racers, early Indy cars, early stepside pickups, etc., so a slim chassis would be a big benefit to factory and aftermarket modelers. I just want it to be a high performance slim chassis. It always rankled me that my slimline TJet F1 cars were pathetically slow compared to regular TJets when it really should be the other way around.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## wheelszk

I love the stude.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## dlw

Quoted by Montoya:



You forget, I'm in the UK. We think this is a good car:










Plus my age and tastes mean I'm pretty ignorant about a lot of racing cars....

This would be a cool car to be added to the XT lineup. Thanks forposting this pic, Montoya.


----------



## rodstrguy

I think The funny cars will be great... hoping they are setup for X-Traction chassis of course...


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## ParkRNDL

OK, I can't really tell from the pics, and I'm too lazy at the moment to go downstairs and get one of mine... is that AMX a replica of the Aurora mold, or a new version?

--rick


----------



## noddaz

*Is that a.....*



chriscobbs said:


>


Is that a Stude' in the foreground?
Scott


----------



## roadrner

Some great looking future TJets. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo

The one propped-up car almost looks like it would fit on a 4-gear chassis. I wonder if a 4-gear XT is in the works? One of my fastest magnatractions is the 4-gear Pontiac Gran Am funny car.


----------



## roadrner

chriscobbs said:


>



What is this, a Camaro? Like the idea with the pop up body. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## rodstrguy

RR, it looks like the "Gotcha" Camaro funnycar that Tyco made, the chassis clipped into a chrome rollcage/driver compartment and the body was hinged at the back with a prop rod to hold open the body toshow off the engine/driver area...


----------



## Montoya1

Like this vega?


----------



## rodstrguy

Yeah, but I always remembered it as a Camaro...


----------



## Montoya1

strange chassis.
Looks more and more like Tom is branching out!

Care to comment Mr Lowe?


----------



## dlw

*AW Funnycars*

The Afx funnycars used a standard chassis, but the front axle is mounted on a fixture below the hood, just in front of the pickup shoes. Guess a new series is in the works.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## BRPHO

The studebaker in the pic looks like an ho slot car of the 1/25 scale model kit of the "Miss Deal" studebaker funny car kit.......

Is that a Thames panel truck too?????

Looks like Tom is going for a 60's gasser collection in Ho soon!

I can't wait for all these potential drag cars to come out!

Time to start building an Ho dragstrip.......

Thanks Tom!

Wayne


----------



## vaBcHRog

Ohh please make the first Studebaker without the Blower and Chute. Please Please Please


----------



## noddaz

*Me Too!!*



vaBcHRog said:


> Ohh please make the first Studebaker without the Blower and Chute. Please Please Please


Count me in!!


----------



## roadrner

vaBcHRog said:


> Ohh please make the first Studebaker without the Blower and Chute. Please Please Please


Would agree, blower removed. Infact, do both versions stock/drag racer at the same time.  Kinda like the clean and dirty Generals. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy

I hate to admit it but, me and the kids both like the engines sticking out the hood and the "FLASH".
I am sure this is the reason its done. most collectors are in their 40's. the chance of getting the kids more interested in it, is to make a chrome purple car with a big engine sticking out.
I think theres a good mix.


----------



## mrwillysgasser

chriscobbs said:


>


the delivery is a 40s Willys with a thames panel truck (Hot Wheels one used as doner in picture) grafted to the back . Please do not make this one. Willys naver made this car/truck BUT there are plenty of nice custom made full size 40s Willys panel trucks out there. The rest look great to me keep it up.Thanks


----------



## coach61

*New Chassis In shot?*

Is this a new chassis? Seem somewhat diffrent....F1'ish or am I just suffering wishful thinking..
http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/camshots/camshot.jpg


----------



## BRPHO

Either that or its a chassis much like an afx chassis with the mounts on the side to attach the tyco pro type cars too that were in previous pics......

Wayne


----------



## Rickc

Too close. Please focus.


----------



## Montoya1

coach61 said:


> Is this a new chassis? Seem somewhat diffrent....F1'ish or am I just suffering wishful thinking..
> http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/camshots/camshot.jpg


Is it just the slimline or speciality chassis? I think I can make out the gear clip which means it is a pancake design not an in-line.
The link will change to something else soon so i'll capture it now before it is gone.


----------



## Montoya1

Or ChrisCobbs will!


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## dlw

Cool, a 4-gear chassis? but with the same mounting as the standard chassis......that opens things up.


----------



## AfxToo

What would it open up? Are we going to see cars larger than 1:64 scale, funny cars, trucks, vans, or what? The AFX 4-gear cars tended to be rather LARGE. Hmmm. The answers to the important questions are about as clear as this picture.


----------



## 2.8powerranger

how do you get to the web cam,,,,I'm registered and all but when i tryto go to the web-cam it wants me to sigh in which i did.still wont take me there.
 
matt


----------



## jack0fall

2.8powerranger said:


> how do you get to the web cam,,,,I'm registered and all but when i tryto go to the web-cam it wants me to sigh in which i did.still wont take me there.
> 
> matt


Hey Matt, When you put in your username and password keep the cursor in the password box and press the enter key (don't click on the 'click to enter') I was having the same problem and I sent Tom an e-mail, who in turn had a guy named John contact me via e-mail. Between the two of us we thought we had the problem identified and got the website designer to fix it... maybe its back again. HTH

Jeff


----------



## Montoya1

2.8powerranger said:


> how do you get to the web cam,,,,I'm registered and all but when i tryto go to the web-cam it wants me to sigh in which i did.still wont take me there.
> 
> matt


Direct link: http://www.autoworldslotcars.com/camshots/camshot.jpg


----------



## noddaz

*Hmmm*



chriscobbs said:


>


Is it possible that there are two chassis here?


----------



## noddaz

*or not...*

ok, maybe it isn't two chassis


----------



## Montoya1

Very long wheelbase


----------



## 2.8powerranger

thanx guys,this chassis could lead to the ability to install alot of details on say a car such as a/a altered. custom sleds,and a really cool rollback style p/u :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo

Hello 1:50th scale...


----------



## Montoya1

AfxToo said:


> Hello 1:50th scale...


Or accurate F1 cars?


----------



## buzzinhornet

The longer chassis should be good for a line of drag cars. If it's pancake powered I don't know that it would be good for F1 cars... 

GP


----------



## BRPHO

It looks like a standard AFX specialty chassis by the current webcam picture being shown.

Cool Willys panel truck too by the way!

Neat concept!

We need more street rods in HO!

Wayne


----------



## Montoya1

BRPHO said:


> It looks like a standard AFX specialty chassis by the current webcam picture being shown.














what were they used for originally, just drag cars?


----------



## lenny

So when will we see the vibrator chassis with AFX tabs on it??

Dan


----------



## lenny

Montoya1 said:


> what were they used for originally?


 Funny cars, Vans, 56 Ford Stepside, and other bigger cars.


----------



## noddaz

*Don't forget...*



lenny said:


> Funny cars, Vans, 56 Ford Stepside, and other bigger cars.


Don't forget the number one favorite...
The Peace Tank...


----------



## lenny

noddaz said:


> Don't forget the number one favorite...
> The Peace Tank...


 And not far behind... The VW Thing!! Yup, it was sure a popular chassis!!!


----------



## Montoya1

noddaz said:


> Don't forget the number one favorite...
> The Peace Tank...


most of the bodies for this are hideous IMHO, but I like the yellow rolls royce.


----------



## AfxToo

As long as I can run them on regular plastic Tomy track I'm okay with a larger scale. I appreciate the scale accuracy of the larger cars but at some point it's like you're running a racecar down a sidewalk. The track width never changes so there is a limit to how big you can go with the cars and still have an overall sense of realism. Maybe the new chassis is for 1:43 scale?


----------



## hefer

I think it's for those AFX Cudas & Vega Van Gassers. No front wheels mounted on the body.


----------



## sethndaddy

I wish I had a dime for every van I got in lots with one of those back post thingys broke. I did like the afx pinto's. and the Grand am/vega/rolls royce cars are fun to race against each other.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Todays picture looks like the 4 gear specialty chassis what does look better is the rear tire/wheels and you can see the magnet from the bottom.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Montoya1

vaBcHRog said:


> Todays picture looks like the 4 gear specialty chassis what does look better is the rear tire/wheels and you can see the magnet from the bottom.
> 
> Roger Corrie


what are those two little off-white circles in front of the back magnet??


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## Montoya1

chriscobbs said:


>


Now its:










*What are they?*​

.


----------



## Zelda84

Montoya1 said:


> Now its:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What are they?*​
> 
> .


The one with the wing is FUGLY!


----------



## Montoya1

Zelda84 said:


> The one with the wing is FUGLY!


 Yeah but what on earth is it??


----------



## dlw

Looks like a new Mustang with the wing, and a 60's Mustang.


----------



## Montoya1

dlw said:


> Looks like a new Mustang with the wing, and a 60's Mustang.


Like this (from a 2005 model):


----------



## Montoya1

dlw said:


> Looks like a new Mustang with the wing, and a 60's Mustang.


If you are right these will be the cars from the Mustang set and the wheelbase would suggest Tom is using the speciality chassis?

dw


----------



## dlw

They look like Thunderjets.


----------



## buzzinhornet

Sweet! A new mustang. That will look good next to the '08 challenger, '08 camaro... 

GP


----------



## dlw

Has anyone seen a hand in the cam changing the display?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Montoya1 said:


> Now its:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What are they?*​
> 
> .


 The one on the left looks like a newer Mustang with a handle on the back. The one on the right looks like it could be an older Mustang.

'doba


----------



## SwamperGene

Maybe there's gonna be a pit case with little hooks to hang the winged cars from?


----------



## buzzinhornet

Zelda84 said:


> The one with the wing is FUGLY!


I don't mind the rear spoiler on the new mustang. My neibor has a '06 and looks good... but it only sits about 3" off the trunk. If Tom produces these as we see them now I'll just cut 'em down to size.  

I say put those wings on F&F Tokyo Drift set. 

GP


----------



## AMX

So far count me in for an accurate GT40 and a panel track.



On the specialty chassis: 
The specialty chassis only looks good under Pro Street style pickups in my opinion. Maybe on the sedan deliveries...


----------



## AMX

> I would not pay extra for a clear or chrome body. However I will pay top dollar for:
> 
> 1. Realistic paint job of any car that actually raced. Any Vintage NASCAR or Sports Car I will buy.
> 
> 2. Dioramas with dercent figures and props. Anything that can be used to make our race tracks look better.
> 
> 3. Many of us will buy a car just for the WHEELS/Tires Make some of the good looking original wheels and put some white letter tires on them and I'll spend extra money everytime.
> 
> 
> 4. Also if AutoWorld start making decent decals like the original AutoWorld did and packaged them with the body it would bring out the wallet





That post really sums it up....



What I do find pretty encouraging is that all of these cars are already cast as well as the chassis....that is a huge effort and shows a strong effort.

Also...I will take an AMX....make it a 1970 hood as well as the 68-69s


----------



## mtyoder

Yes, a 70 AMX would be great. Wouldn't require a lot of re-styling either. See!!!!!!!!!! And for cripe sake do the Drag On Lady AMX. Just add decals and paint!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMX

Where did you get that little Big Bad Orange?

I have a mint condition one of those in the garage.....

Wouldn't mind having a little one too.


----------



## mtyoder

It's actually red and I made it out of a 69 resin repop. The spoiler came from a afx javelin that was butchered and the scoop is a JB weld sculpture. Not too hard to make. :dude:


----------



## AMX

From that picture it looks pretty damn good...does it look that good in person?

Do you have any more resin bodies to modify?

How much would you want to do an orange and shadow mask black one?

I'll post a pic of my real car.....


----------



## Montoya1

buzzinhornet said:


> Sweet! A new mustang. That will look good next to the '08 challenger, '08 camaro...
> 
> GP


Tom tells me the Mustang is an 05.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## Montoya1

chriscobbs said:


>


you beat me by 3 minutes!!


----------



## Zelda84

chriscobbs said:


>


Oh I see a couple of these running around my layout in the near future!!!! :thumbsup: 

Those are sexy!!! :tongue:


----------



## mtyoder

AMX said:


> From that picture it looks pretty damn good...does it look that good in person?
> 
> Do you have any more resin bodies to modify?
> 
> How much would you want to do an orange and shadow mask black one?
> 
> I'll post a pic of my real car.....


I've been pretty busy lately, not sure when I'd get around to doing it. If you want I'll post more pics. in the modeling and customizing forum. I'm guessing around $50 depending on what kind of details you want. The windows are cast in to the resins I have right now. If you want clear glass I'll have to order a kit from RRR. Those kits cost more, but I'm not sure how much. Been a while since I ordered any.


----------



## noddaz

*With or without wings?*



Zelda84 said:


> Oh I see a couple of these running around my layout in the near future!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Those are sexy!!! :tongue:


We all know what happens to wings... :lol:


----------



## AfxToo

The original Aurora McLaren XLR and Ferrari 612P wings were made from a fairly flexible plastic. They tended to get lost rather than broken. The fact that I have none of the original wings from mine attests to their ability to escape captivity.


----------



## AMX

> I've been pretty busy lately, not sure when I'd get around to doing it. If you want I'll post more pics. in the modeling and customizing forum. I'm guessing around $50 depending on what kind of details you want. The windows are cast in to the resins I have right now. If you want clear glass I'll have to order a kit from RRR. Those kits cost more, but I'm not sure how much. Been a while since I ordered any.


Yeah post some more over there...lets move the thread over there....

RRR glass is like 5 bucks....

Main details I am looking for is the 70 hood, possibly 70 turn signals in the grill (painted)

50 sounds about right.....I'll look for the post over there


----------



## chriscobbs

Looks like the packaging for the limited edition cars.













tlowe said:


> So far you have seen mockups and test shots of X-Traction cars and Thunderjets. The clear cars will be sold exclusively to club members via the website.  They will be called "First Laps".....500 each will be made. I think you will dig them.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## wheelszk

Looks like 4gear chassis for this one.


----------



## BRPHO

Its another old Tyco Pro repop!

That is great! 

The originals are getting pretty pricey!

It was the old funny truck drag truck from the early '70s.

It was based off the old rear engine wheelstanders of the day like the Back up pick up and the little red wagon......

Tom keep cranking out these old Tyco Pro cars PLEASE!!!!!!!!

Wayne


----------



## AfxToo

Somebody, somewhere, is sincerely flattered.


----------



## buzzinhornet

wheelszk said:


> Looks like 4gear chassis for this one.


Hey, I want this (lil red wagon) in tjet trim! 

Looks like Tom is using the 4 gear chassis on a line of drag cars. Makes sense as cars w/ longer chassis (1/43?) are kinda big for road course tracks. Better start making a drag stip OR maybe Tom will produce a drag set.  

GP


----------



## AMX

> the old rear engine wheelstanders of the day like the Back up pick up


I knew the guy that built and ran the Back Up Pick Up - Holly Swindle

I had a couple cars he built over the years myself. I actually worked on the Rolls Royce Super Limo, a stretched 1929 Rolls Royce Phaeton after he stopped working on it himself...a friend of mine was building that too...




I would love to have a Back Up and a Little Red Wagon that would actually stand up and run down the track That would be cool and those were the days


----------



## AfxToo

A line of long wheelbase funny cars modeled after real funny cars and one of a kind novelty dragsters would be a very unique and popular offering. From what I can tell no large scale HO manufacturer, Aurora and Tyco included, has ever done proper coverage of this genre of racing. The few Aurora and TycoPro funny car models were rather unimpressive, with the exception of the rear engined TycoPro truck that AutoWorld is copying. The window of opportunity is wide open on this one and it would seem to be a prime candidate for the specialty chassis. The specialty chassis is a bit of an enigma. To look at it with its seemingly endless line of gears you'd think that it would barely move. But they actually work very well as long as you keep the crown gear from slipping. The rear screw fixes that problem.


----------



## buzzinhornet

AMX said:


> I would love to have a Back Up and a Little Red Wagon that would actually stand up and run down the track That would be cool and those were the days


Someone had scans of a old article on how to modify a tjet chassis to make a wheel stander. Anyone remeber this or have a link to the scans? 

GP


----------



## AMX

You don't even need a long wheelbase chassis to do floppers....just mount the front wheels to the body and make them whatever length you want.

There was a guy doing this one at a time and I am sure AW could snag the idea and crank them out mass produced. If they can get the rights to all of those classic funny car graphics, which I am sure the other guy DID NOT HAVE, then I would bet they would sell more of them than anything else. 

AND if the actually could make working wheel standers - ones that ACTUALLY WORKED - I am sure those would sell too.

The wheelie cars would be a niche but the classic funny cars would have a wide appeal.


----------



## tjd241

*What was once old...*

... can be new again!! This seems to be shaping up to be the Summer of the comeback. I hope they (AW and others) really do mix it up with some of the stuff from days gone by. Should be interesting to say the least. I hope quality comes first though. I start thinking about companies cranking out slot cars and that can be good and bad at the same time. Speaking of comebacks, I read that Hotwheels is re-releasing Sizzlers and even the Fat Track. Remember that one? One of the Toy or Toy Car mags on the newsstand had a write-up about it. Can you believe it? dm


----------



## noddaz

*Sizzlers??!!*



tjd241 said:


> ... , I read that Hotwheels is re-releasing Sizzlers and even the Fat Track. Remember that one? One of the Toy or Toy Car mags on the newsstand had a write-up about it. Can you believe it? dm


Yep. I saw these at Target about 2 or 3 weeks ago.
And about a week later most of the individual cars were gone... 
Amazing...
But I digress...
Back to slotcars.
Scott


----------



## micyou03

I just got home from Target and I saw the Sizzlers. It was neat seeing something so retro in the store.


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## Omega

I like what I see.


----------



## Starfighterace

I'll take a few of those Aston Martins.


----------



## Montoya1

Me too if they are DB5s! I Woner if they have the 007 guns and rear shield


----------



## zanza

Count me for a DB too (God, Sean Connery's car on my track, it would be so cool)


----------



## Omega

Montoya1 said:


> Me too if they are DB5s! I Wonder if they have the 007 guns and rear shield


That would be cool. Tom could make two versions, one standard and one with the shield up and the guns out.

My name Bond, James Bond.


----------



## mtyoder

Not the trick truck! That ugly thing! Do the Little Red Wagon! Heck, I'd settle for one of the knock-off trucks. That thing dosen't look right. This is what we need.


----------



## Zelda84

Omega said:


> That would be cool. Tom could make two versions, one standard and one with the shield up and the guns out.
> 
> My name Bond, James Bond.


Hrmm...

I can see a good road race with a road & rail setup between these 2. Bond being chased by the bad guys and out witting them by getting past the train faster.

Sounds like a blast! :dude: 



So has anyone seen a pict yet of the new track Autoworld is supposed to be making as well???


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## BRPHO

Hi Guys!

Anybody have any idea when any of these new AW cars will be available?????

Anytime soon???

I'm ready to add a few to my collection and have been putting off buying expensive originals at the shows to purchase some new repops to race from AW.

At around the typical $15 a piece it is just more affordable and makes that much more sense to purchase them to race than an original!

Wayne


----------



## pickeringtondad

*Check this site for release dates*

https://securewsch01.websitecomplete.com/motorcitytoyz/shop/showDept.asp?dept=51


----------



## Montoya1

pickeringtondad said:


> https://securewsch01.websitecomplete.com/motorcitytoyz/shop/showDept.asp?dept=51


https://securewsch01.websitecomplete.com/motorcitytoyz/shop/showDept.asp?dept=48https://securewsch01.websitecomplete.com/motorcitytoyz/shop/showDept.asp?dept=51


----------



## BRPHO

Thanks Guys!

Wayne


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## mopar78

can't wait for those dodge daytonas


----------



## Dragula

I like what I see,I just hope they dont have that lower valance under the nose,Auroras never did.
DRAGjet


----------



## AfxToo

I can't tell from the picture whether they are translucent or not. That would be kind of interesting. I'm assuming they are using the same Charger Daytona body that we've already been seeing from AutoWorld, which includes the nice little chin spoiler that was integral to the real car, both on the street and more prominently on the track. The gas filler on the AW version follows the street version while Aurora's followed the race version. I actually prefer the AW Daytona to the Aurora one, especially the JL/AW paint schemes. The Aurora "big 7" paint scheme looks very toyish compared to the nicer and more sophisticated AutoWorld paint schemes, but I guess it does have a very recognizable Aurora A/FX theme for collectors seeking clones.


----------



## chriscobbs

AfxToo said:


> I can't tell from the picture whether they are translucent or not. That would be kind of interesting. I'm assuming they are using the same Charger Daytona body that we've already been seeing from AutoWorld, which includes the nice little chin spoiler that was integral to the real car, both on the street and more prominently on the track. The gas filler on the AW version follows the street version while Aurora's followed the race version. I actually prefer the AW Daytona to the Aurora one, especially the JL/AW paint schemes. The Aurora "big 7" paint scheme looks very toyish compared to the nicer and more sophisticated AutoWorld paint schemes, but I guess it does have a very recognizable Aurora A/FX theme for collectors seeking clones.


They look to be all three color varations of the Daytona.

Translucent (First Lap)
Purple (Jewel Case) 
Black (Clam Case)


----------



## Dragula

I prefer the Aurora design,the extra weight of the lower valance isnt worth the extra weight of the front pan,I guess I am more into nostalgia Aurora stuff.
Chris


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## AfxToo

Hey Chris, thanks for the pictures. 

From what I can see, AutoWorld is in fact copying the Aurora AFX Charger Daytona. This is very good news for Charger Daytona fans like myself since JL/RC2/AW already did a very nice rendition of the street version of the same vehicle and now we're getting YET ANOTHER Daytona variation to add to our collection and racing stable. Even though I think the JL/RC2/AW Daytona is a better model of the real car, and neither handle very well, I'm not one to look a gift Charger in the mouth, so keep bringing them on. In fact, if Charger Daytona production is so high priority, why not do another Charger Daytona that's properly modeled to-scale from a new 1969 Charger 500 body built to the same scale as the 1969 Charger R/T? There's always room for one more Charger in my collection. 

We seriously need an AFX/XT sized 1970 RoadRunner and 1970 SuperBird too. And 1969 Coronet Super Bees! Chargers aplenty is great, but the other Mopar models need to be represented too.

It must really suck to be a Ford/Mercury fan of late 60s/early 70s stock cars, an era when Ford and Mercury were quite successful, sometimes even in Petty colors. But alas, we see no AFX/XT sized Cyclones, Torino Cobras, or Talladegas rubbing door handles with the Chargers on our slot car tracks. You have my sympathy.


----------



## glbbb

I agree with you 100 percent, They make them for the tjets but not the afx. A 65 mustang fastback would look good too.
glbbb


----------



## noddaz

*65ish Mustang? Been done...*



glbbb said:


> I agree with you 100 percent, They make them for the tjets but not the afx. A 65 mustang fastback would look good too.
> glbbb


JL has done a "generic" Mustang Fastback.
Generic as in could be 64, 65 or 66 depending on how you looked at it... :lol: 

Scott


----------



## boss9

Hey there noddaz….

Both JL’s and Aurora’s T-jet Mustangs are based on the 66 model year-
(no side strakes), and are good copies-

The JL X-Traction sized Mustang is a very good replica of the Shelby Mustang of 67'.


Cheers..


----------



## noddaz

*Side strakes?*

Boss9, do you mean the second one from the left?










I thought those were standard equipment...?
Scott


----------



## boss9

Yes, Sir- you are correct. That is the 66 strake. 

Most of them came with it.
But, some didn’t- including the not too popular base model.



Cheers..


----------



## hefer

Tom, lose the #7 on the Daytonas. My 2 cents.


----------



## SwamperGene

If you look closely at the JL Mustang grille you can see it is a '65, the wide horizontal bars were dropped in '66.


----------



## boss9

Hello Gene-

Yes you are correct-
Than you for pointing this out.

I failed to look closely (with my specs’ on), and missed that.  

Along with “pony in corral” change, they also changed the honeycomb grill behind, it to rectangular blocks for 66’.

The 65’s mostly came standard with the “boomerang” side strake, but some didn’t have it either, like the all GT models-

(On a side note, the 64’s have numerous changes not readily noticeable unless parked next to a 65’, including a completely different hood and the “Ford” nomenclature.)

Again, thanks for pointing this out.  



Cheers..


----------



## 440gtx

hello, 

i'm having problems with the web cam. i've logged in but every time i click on the web cam it wants me to log in again. is there a problem with the sight or is it just me?

thanks
scott


----------



## Montoya1

read back in this thread, there is a direct link (no password) mentioned in some of the posts...


----------



## dlw

The link is on page 5 of this thread. It'll show what's on cam at the moment.


----------



## jack0fall

I would send an e-mail to Tom about the webpage problem (thats what I did and it was corrected very quickly). But here is the link to view the most recent pic.

Jeff

p.s. I just went to the link and it appears to be just a little behind...


----------



## WesJY

AfxToo said:


> We seriously need an AFX/XT sized 1970 RoadRunner and 1970 SuperBird too. And 1969 Coronet Super Bees! Chargers aplenty is great, but the other Mopar models need to be represented too.


I would love to see them!! 1970 superbird , 1969 and 1970 roadrunner, 1968 barracuda, 1972 demon, 1969 superbees, 1966 charger, 1958 plymouth fury, 1970 fury III, Police manaco (sp?), lots of mopar that slotcar world never made on XT/AFX/Tyco... 

Wes


----------



## buzzinhornet

WesJY said:


> I would love to see them!! 1970 superbird , 1969 and 1970 roadrunner, 1968 barracuda, 1972 demon, 1969 superbees, 1966 charger, 1958 plymouth fury, 1970 fury III, Police manaco (sp?), lots of mopar that slotcar world never made on XT/AFX/Tyco...
> 
> Wes


Might as well add the Dart GTS to that list. 

GP


----------



## 440gtx

thanks for the help. it is a little behind isn't it? oh and by the way, 

*BRING ON THE MOPARS*

scott


----------



## tjd241

*Yes... do contact Tom.*



jack0fall said:


> I would send an e-mail to Tom about the webpage problem (thats what I did and it was corrected very quickly).


I echo that thought. I myself took this advice and it was worth taking. I think in some cases when you register, although your name/address/etc gets captured successfully, your email may not, and that might be the problem getting webcam access yourself. Let me say this... My experience was that not only did my issue get resolved, but the manner in which I was contacted was extremely friendly in nature, professional, and I felt they (AW) were genuinely concerned I was not getting full access to their available site features. They are going to become great partners for us if they keep going like this! :thumbsup: dave


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## 1976Cordoba

'doba


----------



## chriscobbs

1976Cordoba said:


> 'doba


Sorry for posting this again, but since you just linked the picture, I wanted to make sure it was archived.


----------



## Montoya1

1976Cordoba said:


> 'doba


What is it, A Ferrari?


----------



## wheelszk

No it's a Cobra GT.


----------



## dlw

Cool, the Ford Cobra Coupe. At last years' LightningFest, this was the Fest car. I was hoping there would be a slotcar version of this available, but obviously there wasn't.


----------



## wheelszk

check "dees-tees" on Ebay they have a real nice one for t-jet chassis if your in a hurry.


----------



## vaBcHRog

I made one 2 years ago shrunk down from a Hot Wheels, it was LWB and kind of big for a TJET. 










and last year I made a SWB version more in scale to MEV's Racer bodies. ACtually it was the same HYDRASPAN casting that continued to shrink over the year and came in at a perfect SWB 











I started to make one from the JL diecast but was happy with the SWB version and decided not to do it.

Also I belive Christopher Rolph had some nice ones on eBay! 







a recently also

By the the Way the proper name is Cobra Daytona Coupe i think getting old and need my reference books at home to be 100% sure. I hope they release racing trim versions like Tomy did 

Roger Corrie


----------



## chriscobbs

Tom, what's all in this case?



























Looks like I see some White Thunders.


----------



## Dragula

vaBcHRog said:


> I made one 2 years ago shrunk down from a Hot Wheels, it was LWB and kind of big for a TJET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last year I made a SWB version more in scale to MEV's Racer bodies. ACtually it was the same HYDRASPAN casting that continued to shrink over the year and came in at a perfect SWB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started to make one from the JL diecast but was happy with the SWB version and decided not to do it.
> 
> Also I belive Christopher Rolph had some nice ones on<a href=http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 target=_top > eBay! </a>
> <img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a recently also
> 
> By the the Way the proper name is Cobra Daytona Coupe i think getting old and need my reference books at home to be 100% sure. I hope they release racing trim versions like Tomy did
> 
> Roger Corrie


Yes,I did have some on ebay,they were a limited run of 25,they sold really well.
DRAGjet Resin's


----------



## Dragula

*Dragjet Cobra Daytona.*

Here is what mine looked like.
:wave: DRAGjet


----------



## dlw

Looks like we're getting more than we though in this release........3 different colors of each car. Can't wait to send the '55 through the turns, and the green Camaro looks nice......heck, they ALL look nice. 

Impatiently waiting............


----------



## tlowe

All the cars from the next release of X-Tractions: White Thunders, Clam pack and Jewel case colors.


----------



## chriscobbs

tlowe said:


> All the cars from the next release of X-Tractions: White Thunders, Clam pack and Jewel case colors.


Thanks Tom. Why are all of the cars across the bottom two rows red? Test shots?


----------



## chriscobbs




----------



## noddaz

Ok.. A bunch of gtreat looking cars there...
When are these hitting the retailers?


----------



## zanza

Was thinking the same as Noddaz.... great spy cam pictures of promising great cars: BUT I'm slightly tired to wait cars or even an Autoworld website updated, with pics and cart and so on (even if it's not yet working)


----------



## dlw

Remember guys, these were set for September, so because of shipping delays, we'll probably be getting our hands on them in October. It's so hard waiting but when we have them, we'll all be happy ('til the next release is due) like pirahna (sp?) at feeding times.

Anyone else notice there's no presale auctions for these on e-bay????


----------



## micyou03

You really think October?


----------



## motorcitytoyz

Hey guys! 
Just relax! It is September 15, and time will fly by so fast, you will wish you had more money to spend with all the new stuff coming out. You will soon be emptying your wallets for all the new releases and wondering how to get them into the house without your wife noticing! Ha!Ha!

On the serious side, Tom is busy making sure that all of his distributors have their s**t together before releasing any more cars. With the past problems of a few dealers dumping new releases on eBay! 







for less than cost, it is time that he put his foot down and set some rules. 

You will soon notice that there will be less guys selling the AW cars due to new rules and price increases. I am one of those guys that will be stepping aside from the being a wholesale distributor and will be selling strickly retail only via my web site and slot car shows/trade shows/hobby shows.

As most of you here know, I have been very supportive of many slot car shows/races and willing to help in any way possible. I love this hobby and having fun. I am a businessman and yes, I must make some profit to stay in business. With that said, it was a very hard decision to make but its was either take care of my wholesale customers to get low pricing but not be able to sell at slot car shows orvia my web site *or* ...start paying higher prices, give my wholesale accounts over to larger companies that sell more products and services (one stop shopping) and keep my web site business going so I can keep supporting the slot cars shows in Michigan, Ohio, Illinois, Indiana, New York and Maryland.

I will continue to work hard at making my customers happy and keeping them informed as to the new releases/slot cars that will be coming out from AW.

Thanks,


----------



## SwamperGene

That is probably the most positive post concerning modern cars and the current business model that I've seen in a long time. Jeff I'd buy from you any time, in my book business ethics come before price any day! (was nice to meet you in MD, BTW).

:thumbsup:


----------



## chriscobbs

Not working, as the bandwidth limit has been exceeded.


----------



## AMX

> With the past problems of a few dealers dumping new releases on eBay! ! for less than cost, it is time that he put his foot down and set some rules.


How did Aurora wind up with a half a century of NOS stuff left in warehouses again?

Anybody?


----------



## noddaz

*How?*



AMX said:


> How did Aurora wind up with a half a century of NOS stuff left in warehouses again?
> 
> Anybody?


They made a whole lot more than they needed.
But Aurora was probably getting one heck of a deal for the mass quantities they needed produced.
Aurora never saw the need to change or upgrade the design.
All the cars pretty much drove around the track. Putt putt putt... Some a little bit better than others. :lol: 
But slotcars started to become about speed and handling..
Something that stock Tjets didn't do very well.
And then the huge stock that Aurora had become obsolete.


----------



## AMX

They got a pretty good amount of NOS stuff left from the last lines sold as well.

This includes complete cars all the way down to parts.


It is my opinion that if these slotcars don't get pedaled off as quick as they come in at a price point that AW can live with then they will be stuck with a bunch of them.


Practically no "brick and mortar" stores carry them anyway and for the ones that do they will still be supported by people that don't know any better or are hesitant to purchase online. Even Hobby Lobby dropped them. Too many got returned because the buyers didn't know how to tweak them to get them to work well.

BEST BUY carries products for more money than online outlets sell the same product for and I don't see them closing their doors.


Face it - these are collector and novelty grade items and those are the groups that should be getting what they want both product and price wise or this line wouldn't even exist anymore.

I would buy hundreds at case price. At single shot prices I would buy about as many as I buy brand new Tomy cars - PRACTICALLY NONE.


Shouldn't matter one bit to AW - their dealer price is all they get anyway regardless on the final sale price.


Does MATTEL care if Walmart sells Hotwheels for $.94 one week and $.64 on blowout the next week? Hell GM and FORD can't even hold the margins on NEW CARS they would like....what makes you think a slotcar company can?


This happened with Scalectrix a while back when they tried to enforce MAP pricing and people still just went right around the system. 

AW current release cars are already selling for 5-9 bucks on ebay. Thats the way it should be as long as AW gets their cost for them.


----------



## SwamperGene

Ya know, it's getting kinda pathetic to see a bunch of grown men (?) whine and complain so selfishly about a price difference of a few bucks, or "I got my color this or that so stop making them now", or I'm not a dealer but frankly I don't like the way I get my cases! The attitudes displayed here are _exactly_ what is driving this hobby into the ground, and IMHO both Tom and Dan, who are both ASSETS to this hobby, should not be listening to and especially not basing their business decisions on the selfish diatribes of what - maybe a dozen guys? Really, how many users are discussing this here? How about a THANK YOU FOR YOUR EFFORTS instead of "I want this!" and "I want that!". The excuse that this is a "collectors market" is sooooooooooooooo lame...did it ever occur to _anyone _that maybe these guys are trying to do what any good businessman would do and take it beyond that? 

Here's some ways you can help the hobby and yourselves: 

1. Race these cars. If you don't like the way they run, have fun making them better, then share your tips with someone else. If you can't make them run, ask someone who can help. If they start to tell you about how they match magnets with a handful of washers, you're in good company.
2. If you don't like all the cars in your "case", give some to other people so they can race with you. It amazes me that someone can have a buddy over, give him half of his case of beer to drink, then hand the same buddy a car and say "Well, I _do_ have $5 into it, so..."
3. If you don't like paying retail, look around for one of the "case" guys and buy his leftovers from the last release.
4. Foster healthy competition between Dan and Tom by buying and _racing _products from both, there's a lot of cool stuff out there!
5. When a new release comes out, buy one or two cars at a time. This way when you're jonesing for your next fix, there will be something new out there for you to help you out with that monkey on your back. It's funny, you hear lots of people comparing the new cars to Aurora/AFX, oddly though I don't recall anyone talking about buying caselots of Aurora product back in the day. Oddly enough, a hobby shop with a race track was a pretty decent business back then, too...they were able to sell cars and time. 
6. If you don't like the color, check out the coolest new technology called _paint_. Maybe you'll find a new talent you didn't know you had.
7. In case I didn't mention it before, race these cars. That's why they got them electronical doo-dads in 'em.
:thumbsup:


----------



## lenny

AMX said:


> AW current release cars are already selling for 5-9 bucks on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thats the way it should be as long as AW gets their cost for them.


 Wow... That is wrong on so many levels I don't even know where to start...

Dan


----------



## AMX

http://cgi.ebay.com/JL-AW-AFX-Dukes-Of-Hazzard-Gen-Lee-1969-Charger-Slot_W0QQitemZ190030508361QQihZ009QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem expired unsold for $8.49

http://cgi.ebay.com/AW-R2-MOPAR-MANIA-DODGE-CHARGER-DAYTONA-1969-BADA-CAR_W0QQitemZ120027992795QQihZ002QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem Sold for 9 bucks

http://cgi.ebay.com/AW-X-TRACTION-G...82QQihZ002QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem Sold for 9.95

This is just this week. I have bought several for 5-8 bucks.

That is really all I want to pay....I don't understand the problem here. You really WANT to pay more? For each one of those cars AW MADE THEIR MONEY. Nobody stole those cars and sold them. As long as the company is making their cut why the heck should we shore up somebody elses bank account? They aren't making the cars happen.


If you save 10 bucks a car over 200 cars - 2 Grand could go a long way to making 50 Grand more. There is no crying about 2 or 3 bucks. You are losing track of the scope of the thing. And if I wasn't buying those 200-300 cars, and hundreds of people like me weren't doing the same, I (and them) couldn't be taking up slack for all the other would be buyers that never bought one.


A case could be made that we may well have kept the company in the black. Obviously the numbers were close otherwise Playing Mantis WOULD HAVE NEVER DECIDED TO CAN THE LINE and AW wouldn't even exist.

There are some tangent perspectives on this board.


----------



## AMX

> If you don't like paying retail, look around for one of the "case" guys and buy his leftovers from the last release



Wasn't this kinda the point? the fact that this wouldn't be happening any more???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Minimum pricing levels means no case sales doesn't it?



> When a new release comes out, buy one or two cars at a time.


What at full retail price?



> If you don't like all the cars in your "case", give some to other people so they can race with you


Send me the ones you are talking about....




> If you don't like the color, check out the coolest new technology called paint


In the time it takes to repaint a slotcar in a professional manner so it looks right, rather than shoddy fashion so it looks like it was repainted, you could earn enough money to buy a case of cars at pre AW cost. (if they are going to do the MAP pricing thing)


I am thinking along the lines that this forum is being used to gather sentiment from the MAIN SUPPORTERS of this product line, US, and I want to make sure this point of view is duely noted. Kissin up won't get the product you want at the decent price point (that is still profitable for the company) that has been available to the hobby since day one.


----------



## wheelszk

*Official*

:thumbsup:


SwamperGene said:


> Ya know, it's getting kinda pathetic to see a bunch of grown men (?) whine and complain so selfishly about a price difference of a few bucks, or "I got my color this or that so stop making them now", or I'm not a dealer but frankly I don't like the way I get my cases! The attitudes displayed here are _exactly_ what is driving this hobby into the ground, and IMHO both Tom and Dan, who are both ASSETS to this hobby, should not be listening to and especially not basing their business decisions on the selfish diatribes of what - maybe a dozen guys? Really, how many users are discussing this here? How about a THANK YOU FOR YOUR EFFORTS instead of "I want this!" and "I want that!". The excuse that this is a "collectors market" is sooooooooooooooo lame...did it ever occur to _anyone _that maybe these guys are trying to do what any good businessman would do and take it beyond that?
> 
> Here's some ways you can help the hobby and yourselves:
> 
> 1. Race these cars. If you don't like the way they run, have fun making them better, then share your tips with someone else. If you can't make them run, ask someone who can help. If they start to tell you about how they match magnets with a handful of washers, you're in good company.
> 2. If you don't like all the cars in your "case", give some to other people so they can race with you. It amazes me that someone can have a buddy over, give him half of his case of beer to drink, then hand the same buddy a car and say "Well, I _do_ have $5 into it, so..."
> 3. If you don't like paying retail, look around for one of the "case" guys and buy his leftovers from the last release.
> 4. Foster healthy competition between Dan and Tom by buying and _racing _products from both, there's a lot of cool stuff out there!
> 5. When a new release comes out, buy one or two cars at a time. This way when you're jonesing for your next fix, there will be something new out there for you to help you out with that monkey on your back. It's funny, you hear lots of people comparing the new cars to Aurora/AFX, oddly though I don't recall anyone talking about buying caselots of Aurora product back in the day. Oddly enough, a hobby shop with a race track was a pretty decent business back then, too...they were able to sell cars and time.
> 6. If you don't like the color, check out the coolest new technology called _paint_. Maybe you'll find a new talent you didn't know you had.
> 7. In case I didn't mention it before, race these cars. That's why they got them electronical doo-dads in 'em.
> :thumbsup:



YA EVERYTHING HE SAID :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

speaking of giving friends some cars, the first guy I gave a small figure 8 track, 2 cars, 2 extra bodies, controllers and ect. has asked to buy other cars numerous times. I know its for him and his 3 boys enjoyment so I always throw free cars to him.
Another investment friend of mine online just received their bundle too, the happiest part of this hobby to me is knowing some kids and their dads set up a little track and raced the whole weekend away.


----------



## lenny

<<eom>>


----------



## noddaz

*Funny thing*

I was talking to a hobby shop owner yesterday. The conversation started when I noticed that he has about 30 or 40 JL slotcars sitting in his display.
(Mostly Tjets, a few Xtractions) I had asked if he was going to get any of the new cars. His reply was that he had not heard anything about them from his distributor. I mentioned some of the recent history of JL/RC2/Auto World and I also mentioned how the owner of AW wanted to tighten up on the distribution to try to prevent dumping on E.bay. His reply...?
"I have heard that many times before. And have yet to see it work."
Well now. Kind of depressing...
But not trying to do anything at all means failure from the start, doesn't it...


----------



## AMX

You are just making your point from your perspective as a person trying to market a product like this....not from a person buying the product.

If you didn't have a financial stake in the success of this you would probably have a vastly different view.

Common sense says that if that slot car line was way profiable for Playing Mantis, RC2 or whoever they would have not "lost interest" in it. They "lost money" in it. I don't care how un interesting a product line is if it is making money you won't dump it. Did they sell it at a profit compared to what they aquired it for from him in the first place? Did he pay more for the thing than he sold it for the first time? You want to clear up some of the assumptions - then start spitting out some facts.


Nobody wants to pay 30 bucks for a tiny little slot car with very low detail when you can buy a larger, more highly detailed scale car for not much more. That is why you see far fewer Tomy cars sell new AND why Tomy hasn't come out with hardly anything new for a long time. And you never really see Tomy cars getting sold dirt cheap in mass quantities on ebay do you. They mainly sell track sets and this is where their profit is. Probably why AW was kicking around the idea of track sets.


By the same token nobody wants to pay 17 bucks plus tax for a repop of a 60s toy again and again. They may do it a few times, but they aren't going to sustain a product line like that. THERE AREN'T ENOUGH new buyers for this crap at the retail level. There probably barely are enough repeat collector buyers. So you lose that purchasing contingent and you are probably sunk.


Everything in my logic makes sense. It is clear to me and others - they just won't waste their time typing it in here. It is not like this company didn't consider these facts anyway. That is why they allowed internet people to sell them in the first place. You won't see any other manufactuer of a name brand product allow anybody to sell their stuff at low margin prices. If that is what it takes to keep the line moving then fine. I am all for it. If it takes full MAP pricing and no case prices, then I'm out and so are thousands just like me. There goes your main buying public. One or two cars bought compared to hundreds. That doesn't make sense for the manufacture. There is no way they can make up in margin on a few cars what they will lose on the volume. There is no way store can survive on the profit margin for niche novelty items. Why attempt to try and force it to be that way? You carry his other product, then you can carry a few slot cars-fine. But don't expect there to be as many cases sold that way as there would be at discount pricing via the internet.


Especially impacted will be the people that make their money "parting them out" like all those sales you see for pieces of car (god knows why). Gee lets see....I can pay 5 times as much for the pieces I need or just buy the whole car and save the rest for other spare parts.....


Anyway, the logic is there, whether it is good business sense to admit it publicly or not is another story so I can see your perspective.


----------



## SwamperGene

I don't have a financial stake in either company, yet I share Dan's view. Common sense tells me that if I want to see more people out at the tracks, there has to be a sustainable business model from manufacturer to consumer and that includes brick and mortar shops. Local shops are turning a blind eye towards products from both Dan and Tom because they can't compete with the whores that proliferate this hobby.


----------



## AMX

> OK, you're right. AW gets their cut on all the cars THEY SELL to distributors and dealers. Every distributor that Tom loses because of the bozos on eBay! ! dumping his stuff, is potential product that goes unsold



Who is selling the stuff on ebay? PIRATES? HIJACKERS? 

No, DISTRIBUTORS.

And if they CAN'T sell them for 8 bucks on ebay because their auctions expire UNBID ON over and over again then they CAN'T SELL THEM anywhere else for more. This includes a webstore, a mall store, a flea market, a magazine add, etc. etc.

The market will determine the price just like in any other commodity on earth. In order for one position on the Chicago Board Of Trade or the New York Mercantile to even exist there must be a BUYER for every SELLER and a willing buyer at that for the price in question.

Plenty of product has been offered and the market set the price.


----------



## AMX

> Common sense tells me that if I want to see more people out at the tracks, there has to be a sustainable business model from manufacturer to consumer and that includes brick and mortar shops. Local shops are turning a blind eye towards products from both Dan and Tom because they can't compete with the whores that proliferate this hobby.



Are your local people on the tracks incapable of buying anything on ebbay?

Did someone prohibit them from internet access and searching out this product and purchasing it?

Only cars bought at a store meet your needs for racing? What?


How many cars that Swamper Gene owns were bought on ebbay....come on, be honest. I bet you do exactly what you are saying not to do.


----------



## SwamperGene

I own two cars that were purchased on e bay, an AFX cop car and a Pink TYCO Lambo that was for my wife. I think I own like 3 JL FF cars that were purchased from friends who had bought cases during the "big dump" and they were purchased simply because the shop where we had a race scheduled refuses to stock the cars anymore. I brokered a deal for some case cars on this board, it was not an easy decision to make but again we had a race scheduled and again the local shop would not buy the cars. These cars were distributed to the racers in our group, most at cost. Do I want to see case sales continued? No way! I want the shops to have faith in the product and the way it is distributed so they can feel confident supporting the hobby of HO racing.

The bulk of my families' cars have been purchased at retail, we buy bread and milk the same way.


----------



## lenny

<<eom>>


----------



## noddaz

*one more time?*



AMX said:


> *snip*
> AW current release cars are already selling for 5-9 bucks on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thats the way it should be as long as AW gets their cost for them.


So AW should only worry about short term sales and the few wholesalers that buy mass quantities to be sold at pennies over cost that also kills the "perceived" value of the product. 
Sorry, that does not look like a long term business plan to me.

There is no point in going on with this discussion.
The only thing that can be agreed upon is that we disagree... :lol:


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^)

Dan,in case you didnt notice,AMX knows EVERYTHING.He should change his name to "The Oracle".

Please,whatever you do,DO NOT ASK HIM ABOUT POWER SUPPLIES!!!!!

Mike

PS Dan,I applaud your efforts and your work.Its guys like you that keep the hobby alive.


----------



## AMX

I don't know about everything but I sure can see a situation and take it at face value.

No need to spin it or candy coat it to make it look better of different than it is.

If you sold all of your cars out at $14.99 and made your money back and a profit you are lucky.

If I had to hedge a position on if that was going to continue happening with your bodies I would say no way. The Speed Racer stuff was a well filled niche that was begging to be done. Simple fact is they never even had toys out from that show when it was new. Everything made for that cult following cartoon sells. Everything.


The more you type the more I can use your info to verify my point....so he needs to get a factory that will hold him to less production numbers and they will all sell out huh? So he SELLS LESS UNITS. Half the number of units at even 40% markup on the wholesale price is still LESS TOTAL CASH IN. There is a point where the startup cost vs. profit ratio will be lower. ESPECIALLY if one type of product bombs and sits.

What do you think that a fever is going to break out and people will pay ridiculous prices for these cars? Even if it does the manufacturer won't realize that profit...only scalpers will.



> No, again you're totally wrong. Overall I could give a rat's butt what Toms cars sell for, I'm vindicated simply by the turn of events and what I told him him woould happen.


Where will you get your chassis from if he fails? You do have a stake in this.



Why did they HAVE to sell to every ******* in a doublewide? Why couldn't the demand for the product support the market? All releases once sold out became scarce. Why couldn't these be resold at far greater amounts? They barely ever even made it up to original cost or a little bit higher for really scarce variations.



> Many dealers will tell you that that's simply not true.


That doesn't even make sense given the history of the product line so far - If the NEW cars, not the staturated ones, are not selling for 8 bucks, then what else can be gleened from this besides the conclusion I drew????


It seems like many of you would follow the other one over a cliff.


----------



## AMX

> So AW should only worry about short term sales and the few wholesalers that buy mass quantities to be sold at pennies over cost that also kills the "perceived" value of the product.
> Sorry, that does not look like a long term business plan to me.



Yeah but that is what the whole thing became isn't it? Now you will need to find a whole new entirely different buying public to make up for the reductions in buying habits of the current purchasers should the prices basically double or close to triple.

Those things will just sit. No dealer is going to re order any more if he hasn't sold what he currently has either. They will drop the line for another reason than mentioned above, the lowball seller, but they will still drop the line nonetheless.


----------



## Marty

Can we get back to discussing the web cam and get off pricing and distribution? Please take it to a new thread.


MOO

Marty


----------



## lenny

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Please,whatever you do,DO NOT ASK HIM ABOUT POWER SUPPLIES!!!!!


 I prefer those cheap imported 'exploding' ones that are a fraction of the price of the really overpriced domestic ones.


----------



## lenny

<<eom>>


----------



## AMX

Half of the stuff you are responding to is totally out of context relative to the post you are quoting from me.

Is this a comprehension issue or are you just hearing (or reading) what you want to hear (or read).


I don't think you are getting the thrust of quite a few of these points. especially when it appears you are challenging my point, but in actuality validating it. There has been several instanaces when this miscue has come up in this discussion, but I am sure many will see it your way because you have something they want. I think plenty that can read and have their own opinion already know whats up.



> The more you type, the less you know. Yes, produce less. If you produce 3600 cars and only 1000 sell, you have 2600 cars tying up capital and wasting resources. If you make 1000 and sell the 1000, you have a happier distributor network and the value will be maintained because of reduced supply.


If all you are going to sell is 1000 units at a dealer price point of what 5-6 bucks a unit then why even bother? Even at $12 bucks a unit why bother? No wonder the bandwidth is what it is on the cam.

You can make more money than that painting a house or waiting tables at a decent restraunt.

Hell put that initial 4 grand you paid for the mold in oil short for $6.00 move and be done with it in 7 days. Theres your 6 grand you would have made giving yourself brain damage dealing with the slot cars.

If that is as thin as this market is I can't see why they ever even tried in the first place. 

I kinda wish you hadn't told everyone that.


----------



## lenny

sorry for hijacking this thread, this argument is not worth the effort


----------



## AMX

A 17 million dollar sale for companies that produced product on this thin of margin? I don't see it...I would have taken the money and ran.

I hope that 16.999 million of that sale was diecast related.....and very little was re ventured on this endevour at 1000 units per each color, or variation or box art or package variant or what ever.

All the profit with no cost isn't that big of money.


Like I said, I can only call them at face value.


----------



## motorcitytoyz

The future of the retail slot car market will depend on the companies policing the dealers/wholesalers that are selling their products.

I was a die cast dealer for many of the larger companies for years. In 2000, AutoArt (Gateway) notice that a lot of its dealers were selling their 1:18 die cast lines on eBay! 







for less that dealer cost. If fact, some were selling $49.99 cars for less than $20.00 - and they were just released items!

AutoArt did something that no other company - that I know of - has ever had the balls to do - they sent out letters to ALL their dealers and stated that ANY dealer caught selling on ANY web site or auction site below SRP, would lose their right to selling the AutoArt line and be held accountable in a court of law.
Within 1 week, the 2000 listings per day went down to just 200 and at full SRP.

Tom and his staff are working very hard at cleaning up a mess that was started by RC2. The inventory they had to purchase with the rights to the slot cars was more than expected. Infact, just before RC2 made the deal with Tom Lowe, I purchased a large quanity of slot cars for pennies on the dollar and I am sure that Tom was not aware of this happening or he would have never signed the contract to purchase the remaining slot car inventory for the dealer price. 

I would rather purchase a HO slot car for $30.00 from a retailer that I know will be around - then pay $5.00 off of eBay! 







. Yes, I am crazy and yes I do sell on eBay! 







myself, but I sell at prices that keep me in business. I could very easily DUMP all my JL and AW inventory on eBay! 







and take everyones business away, but why? Why should I let a retail customer buy a slot car for less than what I paid for it??? Thats is just stupid business...If I have inventory that I can not sell, I just put it away and wait for someone that needs it. 

I use to purchase up to 1/4 of each release of the JL slot cars and I always had inventory. I would get the cases in and slap mailing labels on them and ship them right back out the next day. Then a few guys on eBay! 







decided that they would undercut me and sell cases at below cost. I was mad at first and then I just got even. I figured that if they were willing to sell at below cost, I would just buy them out of business. I started buying up as much product as I could. Then I realized that the more I purchased from them - the more money I was putting into the hands to buy other slot cars - to do the same thing again. I stop buying - and started increasing my auctions prices just to see what would happen. I was shocked, as my sales INCREASED by 40% in just one month. People started seeing that these guys were only selling to make their money back to buy other items and not in the business to support the hobby.

I know many of the buyers and sellers on eBay! 







and many of them are on this message board looking in. I am in business to make a little money, make some new friends and help as many new people find this hobby. I enjoy going to slot car shows and talking to people about slot cars. I don't know everything and I am always trying to learn more about this hobby. I have tried to give back as much as it has given. Tom has a lot to learn about the slot industry and I know he is trying. The sooner we all start buying for real slot businesses - whether they are brick-n-motar or online stores, the better we will be. Due to the few eBay! 







idiots, I will no longer be considered a wholesale distributor, due to me having a retail web site - so I will be paying more now for my AW slot cars. It doesn't really matter to me except that I must now turn over my clients to another wholesale dealer - hoping they get the same service.


----------



## dlw

What's up with the red 'X's after each e-bay?


----------



## AfxToo

Wow. This thread has certainly taken quite a turn from the spy cam focus it started with. I'll throw in a couple of things to consider before the thread gets abandoned.

This board is a place to share thoughts and opinions. But no one person's opinion is better than any others. 

Why do we all feel compelled to offer up our opinions to Tom about his business? Maybe because he has been responsive and has worked hard to improve his products and address our needs. I very much feel that Tom is listening and has delivered on his promises while addressing many of our individual desires. 

Are there some things we'd like to see done differently? Sure. I think it's fine to throw these questions out there and hear different opinions from people coming from different perspectives. There's nothing wrong with leaving something at the "in my opinion" point. It's only when someone tries to force their opinion down someone else's throat that things turn ugly.

I think what Jeff is doing at MotorCityToyz is commendable and in the best interest of the long term and sustaining health of the hobby.

The slot car market will decide what's the best formula for buying and selling these products. I'm willing to give it a chance to play out and see what becomes of it.


----------



## Montoya1

AfxToo said:


> Wow. This thread has certainly taken quite a turn from the spy cam focus it started with. I'll throw in a couple of things to consider before the thread gets abandoned....


Well said.
I hope we get a new image on Monday and this thread can return to what it should be.


dw


----------



## chriscobbs

Montoya1 said:


> Well said.
> I hope we get a new image on Monday and this thread can return to what it should be.
> 
> 
> dw


Same here.


----------



## AMX

Why did you delete all of your expert opinions?

Did you not want to be on the record as stating all those facts?


Do you want me to delete mine too so the info has no reference to it so the secret can stay hidden?

I will if you want.


----------



## AMX

> Why should I let a retail customer buy a slot car for less than what I paid for it???





> Then a few guys on ebay decided that they would undercut me and sell cases at below cost. I was mad at first and then I just got even. I figured that if they were willing to sell at below cost, I would just buy them out of business. I started buying up as much product as I could. Then I realized that the more I purchased from them - the more money I was putting into the hands to buy other slot cars - to do the same thing again.



Why would anybody sell something below what they paid for it and do it again and again as you say?


None of this makes sense. There is a whole bunch getting left out of this story and it isn't just White Lightnings.


----------



## lenny

AMX said:


> Why did you delete all of your expert opinions?
> 
> Did you not want to be on the record as stating all those facts?
> 
> 
> Do you want me to delete mine too so the info has no reference to it so the secret can stay hidden?
> 
> I will if you want.


the argument is pointless and your pretty much a know-it-all idiot anyway. You're not worth my time.


----------



## sethndaddy

Maybe Tom should consider more than the few "special" people to sell his items? I wish I could have a website and sell slot cars all the time, but I can't. Buying power? I have the money..but Jeff, you said it yourself, you buy 1/4 (or close to it) of the slot inventory of some releases, I'm sure there are others, I know REH gets a big cut of things too. maybe if he increased the number of distributors and enforced the msrp we would all be better off. I sell on<a href=http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 target=_top > eBay! </a>
<img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> too and Slotsrus67 (me) always took care of people buying from me,HOW ABOUT LOOKING AT SELLERS FEEDBACK, not to mention trader ratings on this board? so why can't I be one of the chosen people to buy/sell cars? is it because I could only afford 4-10 master cases at a time?? I could do more if needed?
OR, Tom could shift his selling style to that of Dash Motorsports. I think Dan nailed it down.
just my 2 cents of ranting and raving


----------



## Montoya1

lenny said:


> <<eom>>


Not again.


----------



## AMX

> know-it-all idiot anyway


Well at least I am not trying to peddle slot cars for a living

You want to compare business success with me you will have to do better than what I have read from you so far.

From what you have posted earlier and deleted I can't see how it would be worth the effort. You must be under tremendous pressure so I will just not touch this subject anymore.


----------



## lenny

AMX said:


> Well at least I am not trying to peddle slot cars for a living
> 
> You want to compare business success with me you will have to do better than what I have read from you so far.
> 
> From what you have posted earlier and deleted I can't see how it would be worth the effort. You must be under tremendous pressure so I will just not touch this subject anymore.


 My sales this year will be over $400,000. I think it's worth my effort... I'm sure that this is peanuts to you. Again, you're not worth my time.


----------



## AMX

Your profit was $400,000?

or your total sales were $400,000?

If so...

So at $10.00 a body you sold 40,000 bodies in one year, but ACCORDING TO YOU (not me) IN YOUR DELETED POSTS, AW or JL or whoever the hell can't sell out 3000 of each production run and their product just sits and needs to be blown out at a loss over a couple years?

No wonder you deleted all the other stuff you posted.

There are more contradictions in the last 8 things you posted than I have could imagine a sensible person would commit to. I would want them deleted and out of sight from everybody else as well. Anybody that could read would draw THE SAME CONCLUSIONS I HAVE DRAWN. 


The B.S. is deep now....who is wasting whos time? And you are callin me names? 

I just hope enough people caught your posts before you pulled them.


----------



## coach61

please stop AMX.. Dan dleted his messages let it lie no one cares anymore...


----------



## buzzinhornet

Jeez... I skip one day from checking this board to find 3 more pages on this thread and think "wow, I must have missed something good on the cam" only to find this rant. 

UGH!!!!! 

GP


----------



## motorcitytoyz

AMX,

I have been selling on eBay since 1997 and I have purchased many JL, Carrera, FLY, Monagram and other slot cars on eBay, Yahoo, and other auction web sites for way below cost. If you search on Ebay at any given day, there are at least 25-30 auctions listed with BIN for less than $7.00 per car. I purchased a inner case (12 cars) of the BTTF Xtractions for 49.99 +$4.80 shipping just a month ago - seller has never sold anything since!
My thing is WHY? Why sell brand new slot cars for less than what you paid for them? 
Everyday, there is someone that is dumping their collections of slot cars - some are old aurora cars - some are Tomy - others may be Atlas cars. I would understand sellers selling older cars that have been run for starting bids below what they paid but brand new - never used - JL or AW slot cars for $5.00 - $7.00 is just dumb....

Let's say you are a dealer and I am a retail customer. You have place your minimum order of $2500 with AW for their new released cars. You get them and put them on you website for SRP of $12.99. You put out the $2500.00 and you notice that for some reason, your just not getting the orders like you should be. Your customers start calling you and are canceling pre-orders - saying that there are other websites selling the new cars 25% less than you are and that a few other guys are listing the new cars at starting bid of just $7.00 on eBay. What happens - what do you do? You are dead in the water...your customers think you are ripping them off since you will not meet or beat the prices that the other guy is offering. The other guy looks good for now as his is selling cars for at or below cost and all the while, I - the customer - I am watching for the best deal while all the dealers fight over who can low ball the prices and sell the most cars....

I will not play the game. I just thank the customer for his time and say that he is smart for shopping around for the best price. Infact, I even started sending all my customers that were calling to order the new cars to other sites. I would rather make my customers happy and save a few bucks than have them think I am cheating them over a few dollars....

I am more than happy to send my good customers to other sites if the prices are better. The customer is always right!


Thanks


----------



## AMX

I pondered a simple point earlier on in this thread as to why. Why.

Answer me that ...why.

Then I get the lecture on business models.


Why are these people selling below cost? Are they losing money for a tax break? Are they insane? Why are they selling BELOW what you claim is cost?


If they are still selling below cost, and many don't even close a sale AT that price point then what makes anyone think the product is worth any more?


It is worth what people are willing to pay and if the buying public indicates their sentiments by not buying even at a lower price point than you have a problem that can't be cured by rationing. I don't care how much you "love" the hobby or "appreciate" what people have done for it. There aren't enough buyers that think like that to sustain a business.


Obviously this is what has happened because you are where you are with this product line. 

I just don't see what the big deal is for interpreting the situation for what it is and taking it at face value. I have, and purchased accordingly. I will again once the situation unfolds, and again, purchase accordingly. 

If many others HAVE NOT made multiple repeat purchases at the lower price point, they WILL NOT buy more at a higher price point even if there are new offerings like the out of proportion dimension novelty cars like the Dash ones.


I can't be blamed for recounting what has already happened and opining on it.


----------



## WesJY

buzzinhornet said:


> Jeez... I skip one day from checking this board to find 3 more pages on this thread and think "wow, I must have missed something good on the cam" only to find this rant.
> 
> UGH!!!!!
> 
> GP



Same here!! I was like oh boy more pictures of new bodies but NO.. this S*** is still going on... This is not a business forum - This is a hobbytalk as in "FUN AND SLOT CARS" forum.. I dont care about how to run business or make money. I just want to have fun with this hobby and buy more slot car stuff from AW and DASH!!!!!! JEEZ...

Wes


----------



## BRPHO

Hi Guys!

Not to step on anyones toes here but can we get this post back to what it was originally intended?

Wasn't it a post about new cars seen on the AW webcam?

I for one am interested in the new releases and repops coming out by AW.

I have to commend Tom Lowe and Dan at Dash Motor sports plus all the other small resin casters for all they have provided to me thus far to make the hobby more enjoyable for myself!

Without these guys we would be stuck with what mattel and tomy provide to us in ho which isn't much new in the last how many years??????


Lets stop the bickering already and go back to enjoying the hobby for what it is the way each of us like to enjoy it......

If collecting is your thing so be it!

If racing is your thing so be it!

If buying cars for the cheapest price is your thing so be it!

There is a niche in the hobby for all of us here!

I have enough cars in my collection currently that if all the manufacturers in ho would go away today, I would be able to race with no problems for years to come.

Heck my kids, kids will be set with no worries!


Lets get this post back to where it started originally without all the "Muck Throwing".

If that is what you are into in this hobby then the "Muck Throwing " can be taken to another posting!

I am in the hobby to enjoy it and to support those people who provide products that allow me to do so.......

I, like the rest of you want a good deal on products also but at the same time when new releases come out I want to know there is someone out there I can purchase from regularly that I know will have them when I want them.

These are the guys you should be supporting! Not the one time sellers on ebay!

It may cost you a buck or two more but at least I know they will be there for me next time I want to make a purchase of new cars to come out.

Can we put our hard feelings aside now and just get along enjoying the hobby for what it is?

Appreciate what it is you have instead of complaining like a bunch of whining kids about what you don't have!!!!

Just my 2 cents!

Lets get back to the AW webcam postings already!

Isn't that what this post is about?

Wayne


----------



## vaBcHRog

Agreed this is THE Web CAm Thread not slot car business 101. Pleases start a NEW Thread for the business end of the hobby. Now if Tom would please put up a new car in the web cam


----------



## SCJ

Back To The Web Cam chat.......



Now you guys did it........the web came isn't working or AW isn't working one of the two. Can anyone else see anyhting other then a grey box "pic" today?

---------------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## chriscobbs

It's working, but the lights are off.


----------



## BRPHO

All I see is blackness as far as a picture on the web cam goes......

It has been that way all day.

Hopefully all the "whiners" on this post hasn't caused Tom to black out the web cam........

That would be a shame!

You sure don't see Tomy or Mattel posting pics on a web cam of upcoming releases......

I think it is great Tom has decided to share them with all of us!

Be it more green Chargers or not as one poster stated in another post on the board here......

I appreciate all the efforts being put forth to bring out new products!!!!

Wayne


----------

